# Shame on all of you!



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


----------



## Nanamedina (May 5, 2011)

I start my day here, love this site. I have knitted for years and learn something new here weekly. where in Oregon are you?


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i start my day here too! i find myself on facebook less and less,mainly to keep up on my daughter in japan  i also knit less because of this forum, but, oh well, i enjoy it!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Sarah,

We all feel the same way about each other. Fortunately, I'm still "under control" and only buying enough yarn and needles for one project at a time. I think I'm in the minority, though! Looking forward to seeing some of your projects.

I don't do Facebook either. I enjoy this site because I love learning new things and getting inspired by all of the creative people who visit this site. In a way, I live vicariously through all of you (when it comes to knitting and crochet) because I have WAY less time for needlework than I would like. But I still manage to complete about one modest project per month since I joined this site.

It's so cool that we can have contact with so many people all over the world who share our hobby. The wonders of the Internet!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Nanamedina, I'm in Oregon City, a suburb (sort of) of Portland.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

We must be all the same. I do not have Facebook either and i do not want it. To me everyone on it tell too much and a lot of it who care anyway. I start everyday off too like the rest of you, here on this site,I believe we are all friends here or at least i hope, and i am spending my morning tea with friends. God bless you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol...I start my day this way also, a good cup of coffee and KP, I'm learning so much. The problem is, I just leave the tab open while I work and just keep checking in during the day, and evening. 
Happy knit/crocheting everbody.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I start my day here too and then I come back during the day, I too only buy the yarn and needles as I need them


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I can understand your hard drive being loaded with patterns. My grandson was here fixing a computer problem the other day and had to search through all the stuff I had saved to check for a virus. He told me that I would have to knit 24 hours a day for the rest of my life to complete everything, but didn't delete one item. When he left, he asked when to expect this next knitted item.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Like many others, I start my day here and leave it up. Since I work from home, I can check in here when I need a break from whatever else I am doing. This is a dedicated group of knitters who love to share! I love it.


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

******** :-D


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
Dunkin Donuts coffee.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

I love this site also. Every time I log on I feel I am in friends' company... I am lucky enough to be able to check new postings during the day at work, so my evenings are totally devoted to knitting... Happy knitting to everybody!!!


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I often wonder if Admin. realizes how much this site truly means to us. We'd be lost without it. So thank you so much, Admin, for providing a meeting place for thousands of yarn addicts. This is as good as it gets.


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll second that. It is great to be able to chat to people with the same interests in all parts of the world and also with people from where you were raised. I too start the day on here and check whenever I sit down for something to eat - because I can't knit when I'm eating! It is a wonderful site and thanks from me to Admin too, a wonderful idea to set it up.


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

The above posted somehow ended up in the wrong place. Goodness knows how that happened. Tried to delete it, maybe I did, but not being computer savy probably got it all wrong - sorry


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

There's no mistake that I can see. You agreed with me and I can't argue with that. : ) We're a world apart but both part of this wonderful group. Perfect.


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

Just realised that it is in the right place, and yet when I first typed it and pressed send the Topic title was 'Shame on you' and then couldn't find this thread to see if it was here ---- strange!! My son says the computer only does what you tell it to do but I sometimes wonder about that!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

do have Facebook, but this dinosaur of a pc doesn't usually let me on it until the wee hours of the morning and even then the only thing I can do is accept gifts, and usually only 2-3 before it messes up on me again. This has windows 98 in it, so I can't upgrade the flash player or anything else that I need for FB and the games to work. I get on FB when I go to my friends house to help her with her grandkids. I have been over there this week yet, but will go tomorrow - Lord willing.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

I start my Morning also here. It is so relaxing to read everyones posting and looking at all the creativity each indivual knitter has to offer and most of all they all love to share their patterns!!
I don't do facebook, to me this is a truly learinig site. Everyone is so friendly and eager to help out. 
Thank YOU Admin. for such a wonderful meeting place.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Me too i am so glad to be here,a lot of groups desend into nastiness and bitching and this obviously hasnt happened here,i feel great here,so lonely inside,and when i start beading again in our summer i will still drop in for my fix,julia in oz


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Before this site I was not a "yarn ho", my stash consisted of the current project I was working on and when I was half finished with it I bought yarn for my next project.....well that's changed LOL !! (and I love it)!! now I have yarn in every possible space, pattern books piled high and folders on my PC filled with epatterns!! I have 3 sets ...yes SETS of interchangeable circular needles...WHO NEEDS THREE SETS!!!!! I think I need a Yarn AAA of sorts to tame my addiction.......BUT I wouldn't change a thing. I have met lots of wonderful people who inspire me to keep knitting more and more, I love starting my day with KP!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Laura R said:


> I often wonder if Admin. realizes how much this site truly means to us. We'd be lost without it. So thank you so much, Admin, for providing a meeting place for thousands of yarn addicts. This is as good as it gets.


ADDICT? Addict? I'm not an addict, I don't have a problem, it's not as if I spend ALL my waking time with yarn. Sometimes I have to go to work and there I can only think about yarn. . .


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG Love it!! I carry a carry a pair of sock in the works in my purse with me to work and knit a row whenever I get a break or lunch!!


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

I have only been a part of this community for a very short time and I have learned much... I have also started a friendship with a lovely woman across the pond.
Have God Blessed Day All!


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

One of these days one of us may end up on "Hoarders" while the rest of us will have to join a local KA.......Knitter's Anomynus. I wonder what the 10-step program will include?


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

grandma26 said:


> Before this site I was not a "yarn ho", my stash consisted of the current project I was working on and when I was half finished with it I bought yarn for my next project.....well that's changed LOL !! (and I love it)!! now I have yarn in every possible space, pattern books piled high and folders on my PC filled with epatterns!! I have 3 sets ...yes SETS of interchangeable circular needles...WHO NEEDS THREE SETS!!!!! I think I need a Yarn AAA of sorts to tame my addiction.......BUT I wouldn't change a thing. I have met lots of wonderful people who inspire me to keep knitting more and more, I love starting my day with KP!


I GET to knit/crochet at work. I work at a daycare. I have the infant room......so when all the babies are happy, feed, and playing and/or asleep......and also when eating snacks in the high chair off to knitting/crocheting I go. I will even sit on the floor to hand-wind a ball of yarn. Of course, the babies try to help by either grabbing handfuls of the yarn or trying to shove it in there mouth....just love the baby drool!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Where I am Folgers is much cheaper than Dunk'n. I like Dunk'n better than Starbucks. I use to use D as my morning coffee stop. Their ground coffee is high. I've been cutting corners on my budget that I've forgotten what good coffee tastes like! We used to get the whole beans, grind enough for one pot and enjoy it. A little cinnamon in it sometimes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

What did I used to do with all my time before I found Knitting Paradise? Oh, yeah - knit!

Patterns - when I transfered all my patterns from the computer to a portable hard drive, the progress window announced that there were over seven thousand files to transfer!! Each file being one pattern - either Word or pdf - and add to that the massive number I printed out before retirement and all the knitting books and magazines .... I'd need several lifetimes in solitary confinement, with housekeeping and a cook, to ever hope to knit just a sizeable portion of them!

I need a bumper stitcker for my bicycle, and it needs to say: "I LOVE KNITTING PARADISE!"


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

I also start the day on this site but I also have a Facebook but I am more on this site than talking to my relatives on Facebook.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm sitting in Copenhagan airport reading the forum while waiting for my flight home to Northern Ireland. We have another 6 hours to wait so the forum is proving to be a lovely way to pass the time.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Christi said:


> grandma26 said:
> 
> 
> > Before this site I was not a "yarn ho", my stash consisted of the current project I was working on and when I was half finished with it I bought yarn for my next project.....well that's changed LOL !! (and I love it)!! now I have yarn in every possible space, pattern books piled high and folders on my PC filled with epatterns!! I have 3 sets ...yes SETS of interchangeable circular needles...WHO NEEDS THREE SETS!!!!! I think I need a Yarn AAA of sorts to tame my addiction.......BUT I wouldn't change a thing. I have met lots of wonderful people who inspire me to keep knitting more and more, I love starting my day with KP!
> ...


That sounds like a good day to me! I never have enough time to knit/crochet soanytime I can squeeze a row or 2 in I am a happy camper!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Sarahwe

Yes Shame On Us All. But it is a good Shame. I work full time and log on in the evening. As everybody has said it is great to compare notes, see someone elses work, swap ideas and patterns and solve our problems.

I also love to cook and I have so many people I come into contact with each day that I can chat with about this subject. When it comes to knitting, crochet and embroidery I get told it is a lost art. I have always known it is not true and now I have the proof.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

i too can't wait to get on line as soon as i can. breakfast then clean the house - i know boring but someone has to do it. can't work in a mess somehow. then i get going through the varied topics on kp. i too have so many patterns saved i am in danger of overloading my hard drive. i love to see what wonderful things members make. ;-)


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

this forum is my morning private time. I sit down with a cup of tea and read everything here. So many patterns, so little time............


----------



## AusaicMosaic (Mar 24, 2011)

I get to read the newsletter at about 7.30pm each evening so I kind of go to bed with ideas etc in my mind.
I usually finish watching TV then as anything that is on later, I record.
Being in touch with fellow knitters and crocheters around the world is a lovely way to end the day

Beth


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

For me, KP starts at 7.30 p.m. By then the rest of you (page 3 now) have started to have your say. I have so much fun , and mirth, reading your posts. I can only agree that it is great addiction, and may it continue to be!I have even got a pen pal, which is a joy. Thank you everyone! Shirley.


Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks to Sarahwe for opening with "Shame On You" so much of what's been said is so true. We are a great company of ladies (and gentlemen) who share a lot of things as well as the main subject of knitting. Although we might be in isolation with our computers, the minute we connect with KP we are united. When we're not talking knitting, we can be so funny, (I have laughed out loud many times!)and at the same time be so understanding in other matters. I have been a depression sufferer and have been able to relate to a lot of ladies on here who have suffered the same. We are so much linked to-gether in many ways. So I say Thank God for computers, Thank God for KP and Thank God for all of you.
Love Carol (UK) x


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

O.K. me too. This is the first thing I do every morning. I luv it. Luv all of you!!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Love your picture of the Blue Bonnetts.........My daughter lived in Texas for quite a few years, so I have exhausted my resources for seeds to plant.....can't find them around here, but love to have a bunch growing at my house in MA....they usually grow all summer in to the fall........


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi i dont start my day with this website i normaly go on in 
the evening as in the morning their is only the day befores
chatter i dont go on facebook very much now only to keep in touch with the grandchildren most of you are still in bed when i log on in the morning susie cue uk


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

I have to admit I check in daily too. I'm too nosy to just pass it by. Even though I'm not knitting at the moment. I had a total hip replacement in early June and recovery has been intense. No counting stitches for me. I'm reading these days and doing a widdle bit quilting. But, when I get better, I'll be knitting again and I have many new ideas and resources thanks to this site. I LOVE it.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


We have a Costco that roasts it coffee in the store. I can get around two pounds of coffee approx. $12.00 and it's right up there with coffees like Stumptown or Dutch Brothers. These are probably local coffees now that I think about it. So I guess a coffee everyone knows is Starbucks and I like this coffee so much better. So if your in the Vancouver, Washington area go to their Costco.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, I really share the way you feel about this site. It is absolutely wonderful. I enjoy all the new things and I just enjoy being able to be in touch with so many great people from all over the world. I appreciate everybody!!! thanks for being here....


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning fellow addicts. I am having my tea and toast with all of you this AM because I got up earlier than usual to get ready for company today. I wish I only bought yarn and needles as I needed them but after 70 years I have all the left over needles and yarn plus a stash of must buys. some of my stash is in my shop now for sale in a bargin bin. If I could start over, I would only buy what I needed but what would I do when I finished the project? throw the needles and left overs away? Never happen. LOL Conniesews


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I, too get up early in the morning to read KP. This is the first forum I have been a part of and I love it. Everyone is so friendly and helpful, never critizing or belittling. I get so much help and so many ideas. I am filling up binders with patterns. I am also using up lots of ink for my printer. There are so many neat ideas and neat patterns. I have bookmarked a lot. I know I will never get all the patterns made, but I can dream. I am also building up my stash and do not feel guilty any more. I am not alone. Thank you admin for creating this site.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Julie
I just have to say how much I love your hair colour! What product is it that your hairdresser uses? I'm off to see mine on Saturday and she has a new product from the US so I'm hoping I can have bold & brights again. And back onto the subject, I agree about this forum, I didn't do a lot of knitting up until I joined here and now my patchwork projects have been put on the back burner, I finished a cardigan for myself last night (apart from sewing in the ends) and have started one of the bands for one for my mother this morning. I've even started to try socks!!!!! Not getting very far as its so fine compared to the other wool I have been using but I'll get there. 
sharon in Tassie


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

Good idea about putting patterns in binders. Thanks. I have to admit, my patterns are everywhere and are a mess. No order.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I just poured my first cup of coffee and brought up KP. That's how I start my day. It makes me happy to see everyone on here and their projects .. I'm going to have to get an external hard drive to save all the projects. Will never have time to do all of them but I love having them so when I am ready to start a new project, I have a great source to go through. Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## NyackGal (Apr 5, 2011)

Now,now,as vices go,this is small potatoes!As long as you have room for your stash,you're doing OK!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And here I am first thing in the a.m. Reading the news which is more than I can bear some days and knitting. Checking the yarn co posts and reading KP. I will never knit all the patts I save, but that is not the point, now is it. I love the ideas, the techniques, the yarn info. I collect and read recipes like that, too. Have a huge shelf of cook books that I have rarely used for cooking, but love reading, over and over again. I love the connection to a larger community of folks who share openly, have great humor and have been so supportive when needed. We are so diverse and, literally, all over the place. Lot's of empowerment to us!

BTW--gave up my coffee addiction years ago but would suggest for those who have not they think about buying Fair Trade Coffee. It is better and doesn't exploit coffee workers the way the big brands do.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I too agree, coffee and KP starts my day off with a smile (and often an outright big laugh) and everyone here knows not to disturb Gran till she's finished (mostly they bug to see the pics LOL). Since joining I have learned more about knitting than I have in the last 50 years. A BIG THANK YOU to everyone out there for making my day every day. I too have started to save the patterns in files instead of printing and filing in binders that now fill several boxes. My grandson says that I will have to have the boxes shipped to the great beyond where I will have infinity to create LOL. Thanks to all out there who are so helpful and willing to shre their expertise. I no lnger feel so alone in my little corner of the world. Nrah


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi sidecargrammie, great to see a post from Massachusetts. I moved to NH 4 years ago from Lynn MA. Now in Laconia. Where are you? Don't you just love this site. I am fairly new but I love starting the day this way. I just need to get up earlier or I get rushed off to work. Not good. LOL Conniesews


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I, too, am so grateful to KP! I feel like I have a whole new family I get along with better than my genetically linked family. The only problem is that I have discovered that i am a "Pattern Slut"! I feel the need to either print or save every pattern I see posted here. And heaven help me when one of the links to a pattern opens another site with links which opens another site . . . you get the idea. I have sat here for a couple hours just printing and saving patterns that I will not live long enough to ever hope to make. 
I do have a Facebook account, but I never use it. My daughter set it up for me so I could get into the 21st century. This forum is just so much more interesting than most of the stuff that people put on Facebook. My DD and i have mostly the same friends, so she keeps me in the gossip loop if I remember to ask.
I really appreciate all of you for making my days so enjoyable!


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

I also start my day here. It's really enjoyable. Just love this site


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Hi Sarahwe, I am exactly the same I work as a staff nurse and have just cut my hours down due to the fact that I have rheumatoid athritis and this site is one of my best friends. I spend all of my spare time here and love looking at the work people have done it really is an ispiration. I also feel that I have lots of new friends and if I am worried about a pattern or get stuck I have all these lovely people to help. :lol:


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

ADDICTS - not us. What better type of addict is there?!!! 
I started this morning at 5:30am on moist heat and KP. Coffee wasn't ready yet (that was the shame). 
This has been the best learning tool that has been put on the web. I have learned so much more and ready to start new projects that aren't so mundane. I may even try socks, but just don't know which book to buy. (Which is the best, all you sock knitters have you're own favorites). 
For cast on I've decided I like "long tail" the best. That's the one I was taught 50+ yrs ago
Coffee - switched from Louisanne Chickory to 8 O'Clock. Louisanne prices went up every time I went to buy it. Not a Starbucks fan at all- do like Dunkin Donuts. 
Ya'll have a wonderful day. You gals n guys are the best.


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Sarah,
> 
> We all feel the same way about each other. Fortunately, I'm still "under control" and only buying enough yarn and needles for one project at a time. I think I'm in the minority, though! Looking forward to seeing some of your projects.
> 
> ...


I'm with you & totally agree.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Susie cue said:


> Hi i dont start my day with this website i normaly go on in
> the evening as in the morning their is only the day befores
> chatter i dont go on facebook very much now only to keep in touch with the grandchildren most of you are still in bed when i log on in the morning susie cue uk


Hi! Whereabouts in 'Brum' are you ? That's my home too - haven't met anyone else from here yet.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Amen, to that. If I would stop reading this so much, I might get my WIP's done. I have learned so much and I ,too, start my day with KP and Community coffee, which I also became addicted to, after visiting Louisiana years ago. Seriously, I've got to attack these projects if I am going to finish before Christmas. Really love this site.


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

I have facebook only to check on the grandkids when I think of it. I get my dose of forum in the evening last thing I check before bed always talking about it to friends and my husband who say's I am addicted. Who can help buying new wool I always look. feel then can't resist buying


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

I have facebook only to check on the grandkids when I think of it. I get my dose of forum in the evening last thing I check before bed always talking about it to friends and my husband who say's I am addicted. Who can help buying new wool I always look. feel then can't resist buying


----------



## rojas1152 (Jan 20, 2011)

Totally Agree! Nice Bunch of people!


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

Another addict here! check this site first thing and all through the day. Enjoy everyone and all the beautiful ideas!


----------



## marleymccann (Jul 12, 2011)

this site does seem to be addictive!
My sons are on facebook and tell me that I should too but its
not my thing you know?


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, here is the downside. I got so involved in reading the new posts that I now must rush to get ready and get to work on time. The time just flies when I am on this site and this morning I just got way to involved. I know it will still be here when I get home from work but I just need to start my day here - me, my coffee and KP -- it can't get any better than that. Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Renee...Thanks for telling us about your addiction to KP...we are all in this together!!! My first AND second cup of coffee join me...as I read the main conversations and look at all of the pictures. No Facebook here, either!!! We have a Keurig coffee maker...Donut Shop is excellent...but MANY options with it!! My latest WIP is knitting a "blanket" with the map of the US on it. It is a most interesting work...and am having  good "history reminders" as I start each new state!!! It will be approx. 4'x6' when done!! Will send a pic soon!! God bless...GG


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I totally agree with you. Once I found this forum, I come her each morning. I love it. And I went back to crafting to get rid of my stashes. Now I am trying to organize the new stuff I have acquired. I quadrupled my collection of crochet thread. I have some gorgeous colors. Right now I am collecting sock yarn and planning which pattern to use with each. Next, I will finish a sweater I started. I won't run out of things to do because of this great social site. My dust bunnies are safe!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

At 6:00am, I let the dog out, start the coffee, fix myself a cup, let the dog in and read my email. I save this site for last. That way I can spend an hour with all of you before I get dress and start the rest of my day. Thank all of you for getting my busy day off to a good start.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

How well I know the feelings. Never enough yarn,too many patterns to choose and not enough time in the day,which starts faithfully with a LONG visit to the KP site.
BUT ISN"T IT GREAT???


----------



## berlinge (May 4, 2011)

hi
on Wednesday 7/27 I did not get the PK . It was like a good friend who writes you a good morning Note every day stopped. I wrote a E-mail to the address and by Afternoon I was back to get informed what is going on in the knitter world. I was so glad to be back with old friend. 
I thank the Staff of PK for all the work and time to keep us all in line. so good morning to all . Inge


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I too love this site. I can only imagine how much my dear mother would have enjoyed this site too. She was a quilter and crocheter long before it became stylish. She taught me so much. Especially, to listen to others and learn from their experiances. I often hear others say they have to be shown a stitch to be able to do it. Thanks to my mother she made me learn to read a pattern and visualize the finished product. As a result, I read patterns like some read novels.


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

This is my first read of the day also. Then my email, then Facebook. I must admit I enjoy facebook because all my family post their pictures there. It is our Album.....But KP is the best.


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

That sounds real familiar!!!!! have a good day everyone!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

My friend introduced me to this site and I love it, I do spend a lot of time reading thru it all and learning, there are a lot of talented people out there keep it up. :-D


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

I totally agree with you about this site. Yesterday, for some reason, I didn't get the forum posted to my email and I missed it. Love the comments, pictures, patterns, site recommendations, and the chance to share with people all over the world! Look forward to it every day.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Being in Australia, KP is the last thing I do of an evening. This means I am slow in adding my opinion! I end the day with KP and have to admit to being addicted. I joined facebook to communicate with my Year 11 students. Amazingly, students from years ago asked for friendship status and I am now in touch with 10s of years of ex-students, now married, with babies, in post-grad courses etc. This is why fb is so useful for me. BUT---KP is the first thing I go to of an evening when I have time to sit and get on the internet. I love being in touch with so many like-minded people! And, it's international!


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm soooo ashamed - not! Welcome to the group.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I so agree with you, I can't start my day off without it. It has given me confidence in knitting...I still have a lot more to go, but it's coming along. I had only been knitting a year when I came across this forum. I have fallen in love!!! I have crocheted for years and years, decided to get serious with knitting. I had dabbled with knitting in the past, but only scarves. So glad to hear there are others like me out there.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol...I start my day this way also, a good cup of coffee and KP, I'm learning so much. The problem is, I just leave the tab open while I work and just keep checking in during the day, and evening.
> Happy knit/crocheting everbody.


I start my day here too. I don't do Facebook, not interested. But his site is great and we all have the same thing in common. I check the messages during the day too. I used to not even bother with the computer, but then my hubby bought me this little notepad and now I'm addicted.


----------



## janjer54547 (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with all of the above.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I start here, too. Learn something, get inspired and download more patterns. Off to the yarn store...going to try a lace shawl.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

This is better than any Facebook, and I treasure the friends I have made here! The help my new friends have given me and tips for new ways to do the same old, same old is so much more meaningful than gossip. Yes, of course we have to check the KP topics first thing every morning-- it's what we do while we wait for the coffee to perk (and then something to do while we drink it).


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

SO DO I...ha ha ha ...I always walk my dog early in the morning... but now, when he sees me opening my lap top, he just lays back down & waits... poor guy. I'm a long time knitter of various things... but I've learned more things on this site in the last montn than I've ever learned on my own! Thank you all!!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I too love Dunkin Donuts Cofffee. I ued to order it off the ionternet and have it delivered once a month, and even with shipping it was stillcheapr than buying it in the store!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I must admit since I discovered Kp all my rellies on FB think I have disappeared as I spend all my spare time on Kp now.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


Well, I love my coffee, but have found that Dollar General's own brand of coffee at $5.95 for a 34 oz. can is a great buy and tastes great too.

:lol:


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm addicted as well. I get up 2am to work, and come home about 7 am. I too start my day on the computer looking at KP. My husband is joking he is going to turn off the internet so I go back to bed. I also have a lot of patterns I want to try, just not enough time to knit. :lol:


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Ditto for starting the day with KP. We are beginning to sound like a cult, lol. Although I manage to limit myself to one WIP at a time, I can't say the same for my yarn purchases. My sister saw my growing stash yesterday and was quite astonished. I was tempted to show her some pictures of my fellow KP'ers stashes because mine seems small in comparison. Instead I simply said that this was a great addiction because at least it produced something beautiful and useful in the end.

Linda


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Christi said:


> One of these days one of us may end up on "Hoarders" while the rest of us will have to join a local KA.......Knitter's Anomynus. I wonder what the 10-step program will include?


1. Finish your project.
(see I have to drop out already--)
2. Avoid places that encourage you to stash yarn. (yeah, right) 
That's your start on the 10-steps.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am on facebook. My friends are my family, especially my granddaughters, fellow teachers and friends from high school. They keep me updated with photos to show what they've been up to and what's going on in their lives. I must admit that I never logout of KP; I check it several times each day and love everyone on here. :lol:


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

Not only do I check this site each morning, I check in several times a day especially on those days I'm not playing bridge.

I only have 2 vices knitting and bridge--well maybe a movie once a week too.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

jbagnall said:


> i too can't wait to get on line as soon as i can. breakfast then clean the house - i know boring but someone has to do it. can't work in a mess somehow. then i get going through the varied topics on kp. i too have so many patterns saved i am in danger of overloading my hard drive. i love to see what wonderful things members make. ;-)


You know you can get an external hard drive to help out once you get your first one full.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


Ditto!!!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have to agree with all of you" I have only been a part of this community for a very short time but I start my morning here along with my cup of java. Its funny because I have a blog ect. and seem to forget all about it most of the time. I am lucky if I post once a month " I am soooooo bad! But can't seem to miss you guys!


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Hey, Janice,

I, too, have RA, and one of the things I have told my doctor is that he has to give me a medicine that will keep me supple enough to knit. He thought I was joking. I guess I need to knit him a vest or something.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I, also, start my day here and do not use Facebook! It is so much fun to see where each knitter is from and get great ideas from each other. I have a stash that started over 6 decades ago when I started knitting. I have pared down each time I have had to move, but I cannot throw any yarn away. I always manage to find someone to donate to. I think we are a very interesting and creative group that are willing to share with and help each other. Where would you find that on Facebook? Nanette


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

Mountain Mama, I get so distracted from the subject when I see pictures of kitty cats. I love to see them sleeping in those round beds. Makes me think they feel safe and secure while sleeping


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't get on at night as I am busy knitting so am is best time for me. Now I really have to get back to bed. Getting up 2 am (been doing for 30 years) so use to it, but really need to get some sleep its now 8:40 a.m. Thanks KP!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

My first and last stop of the day. My classes want to know when Iam going to introduce new dances- just been doing golden oldies, and I tell them KP is my addiction and pass out some cartoon related to yarn instead of a step sheet.


----------



## jedmonds (Jul 6, 2011)

Look forward to KP so much, have broadened my knitting knowledge just by reading what everyone else has to say and their pearls of wisdom, keep up the good news
:lol:


----------



## Char25 (Jul 1, 2011)

It is not a lost art. My son tried telling me that too when I helped start a prayer shawl ministry at our church. He said the church members were only interested in things technological. (It is a very modern style church, live video feeds at service and such) but back to topic - when we put out the information about our ministry we got 8 new members and have grown to 12 in the past 8 months. I also have some co-workers starting ministries at their churches. No - it is not a lost art - still going strong in so many ways!


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

this is like therapy - I love it - to be able to talk to people that have the same interest as you - what more could you ask for -


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

You have a great deal of self control, my hat is off too you. I should have such control, never happen. LLL


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

berlinge said:


> hi
> on Wednesday 7/27 I did not get the PK . It was like a good friend who writes you a good morning Note every day stopped. I wrote a E-mail to the address and by Afternoon I was back to get informed what is going on in the knitter world. I was so glad to be back with old friend.
> I thank the Staff of PK for all the work and time to keep us all in line. so good morning to all . Inge


That was me too, I didn't know what to do when KP wasn't in my inbox. Then I got the note with the link to pull it up Whew! saved my day. LOL


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I was already in trouble before I found this site a couple months ago. Now I'm in even more trouble. I'm never without knitting or crocheting with me. I'm restricted to my stash because I live in a 35 foot RV. I have a small stash of left over yarns in a bag in the closet. My stash of yarn I still want to make into projects sits in 2 bags by my chair in the corner. I have 3 projects on needles and one on the hook right now. All this site did was give me a resource for even more patterns and more challenges for new stitches like enterloc which I have yet decided to try. Right now we are working in a campground and most weeks I work 3-4 hours every day. This winter we will be heading west and working in a campground 2 days a week. I will have 5 whole days to do nothing but knit. I have already searched the internet and found that there is a LYS with classes in tatting which I've always wanted to learn. Can't wait for yet another string craft from the past that is still active in the future.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

trasara said:


> I must admit since I discovered Kp all my rellies on FB think I have disappeared as I spend all my spare time on Kp now.


so do mine...trasra... "are you ok?" is a constant guestion... Oh well, what can i say??? :thumbup:


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

IF IT'S MORNING I MUST BE ON "KP" JUST PUT ANY OLD COFFEE KNITTING IN A FRENCH PRESS & I'M HAPPY. HAPPY ALL. JUDY IN FL.


----------



## amma3779 (May 31, 2011)

I, too, go to this site every day!! I don't always participate actively, but I so enjoy the conversations. I am a new "knitter" and I have learned so, so much. Everybody is so helpful, its like we r all in the same room. Everyone have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I, too, include KP in my morning routine. Facebook comes first, though, as that's my way of keeping up with our kids and grandkids. Then Twitter and finally KP which I check throughout my day, as well as keeping up with my own sites. Wonderful place here and filled with equally wonderful posters. I only wish I had discovered it sooner.


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

I too start my day with a cup of coffee and KP- everyone is so knowledgeable and I just finished my first heel on my first sock-never thought that would happen-thanks KP friends! Keep knitting!!


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

This site is busier than my Facebook, I read more stories and see more knitting patterns than anywhere else, it's great keep it up and the knitting as well, lol to all.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I log-in as soon as I get to work! When I am the only one here, I have to admit I spend much more time on it than I should, especially if I've finished all of my work!
I just love reading everyones responses, ideas and even how one topic can turn into something else exciting!


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

HaHa I laughed out loud when I read this, because I finish my day with KP (different time zone)and I have given up fb completely - it is so boring compared to this forum, and you are all so much nicer to each other. Thank goodness I found it.


----------



## Towanda (Apr 17, 2011)

As with any addiction, one must take personal responsibility and do something for themselves. First, you must admit that you are powerless over this addiction and ask for help from your Higher Power or whatever you believe in. Second, go out and buy yarn for a prayer shaw and get to work!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Hear Hear!! I too start my day on Knitting Paradise forum. I love seeing what everyone else is working on or finished. It is inspiring and, like all of you, I have downloaded so many things that I'm sure I'll never get to... oh well, it makes me happy! And I am slowing catching up on the things I started and have not finished. I promised myself that I'd finish all my half done projects before I start anything else, and I'm also trying not to purchase any more yarn for now. Haha... I wonder how long that will last!?


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Trader Joe's coffee is the best and I think a good value.


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure there are some who like FB for keeping up with grands that live far away. I posted a picture of a completed afghan there several days ago and got lot of encouragement. Guess it depends on how you use FB. I spend more time on KP than FB though! Thanks for all the information there!
Martha in Mississippi


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

I lived in Portland (Beaverton, Aloha) for 14 years, and miss it terribly. (now in HOT Florida) Oh Well, like you , reading this site just keeps me busy buying and knitting more more more!
It's fun to learn new things, and see everyone's beautiful work.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Never thought of checking in first thing in the morning and leaving it open.... I reward myself for a day's work well done with a trip to KP, and then settle down with my knitting...

I may try it y'all's way for a week!!! Hugs. MoMo


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


Cherrysage, your avatar picture is so beautiful! I love taking pictures of beautiful clouds. Just think, God gave us all those to look at and enjoy and He could have just given us fog.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

My daughter used to tell me that if I didn't use up all my stash before I died, she'd haunt ME - the universe took care of that when my home was destroyed by fire. Now I'm fighting my addiction again, trying reeeeely hard to just buy enough for one project at a time, but there are so many good sales everywhere...and patterns? OMG there are so many lovely patterns out there, and I love 'em all - toys, garments, afghans, you name it - and I always have 4 or 5 going at once. I'm looking forward to retirement so I don't have to go to work and take time away from knitting and crocheting! What, me an addict? Nahhhh.....


----------



## knitwit4me (May 13, 2011)

I kow exactually what you are all saying. ispend more time on the forum , than actually doing anything , but i love it and all the people, thay make it work . good luck everybody . Vronx  :roll:


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Susie Que....where in Birmingham are you from? I'm from Sheldon. Welcome to the fabulous KP site.


----------



## ebueffel (Jul 25, 2011)

Portland is a haven for knitters and knit shops.....aren't we lucky......are you going to Sock Summit?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I love reading KP as soon as I get up. I check the pictures first for new ideas, then read all the comments. 
Now it is time for breakfast, my husband is getting up.
I have knitting all over the house, so pick it up wherever I am ! I just love new yarn. Can't wait to start something. I am really stuck on baby sets to give away. So much fun.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

KP is my companion for about one hour first thing in the morning, and again for about an hour before I go to bed.

I'm excited to have found a new group of friends that is warm, funny--caring and sharing of their many ideas and talents. KP is a GREAT place to be. It's better than the local coffee shop!!!


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Me, too. No Facebook just Knitting Paradise.


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

If your looking for a first time sock pattern I found a wonderful little book (walmart I think) PATONS Next Steps Four Socks And Slippers. The directions are very clear and easy. The med. size ladies sock also fits my Husband. If I can knit socks anybody can....Judy in Fl.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

I love this site, too! There's always so much to learn and it's a great place to trade or sell my stuff (and get new stuff!)


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

I also start my day at KP. I have learned so much!


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

so, you are a Brummy too?


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I do have Facebook and have it limited to my family and other people I love. I am a mother of 7, grandmother of 21 and great grandmother of almost 10, who are spread out all over our country (USA) Facebook is how I can be involved in a small way with their everyday lives and see all those cute pictures of these much loved people in shots you'd never see with the posed studio protraits we all get of far away family & friends.
I just had to defend my facebook addiction which I had before this addiction happened! :>)



sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## milmaemacek (May 23, 2011)

Where did you get pic of Freida? I am a Peanuts collector (besides the knitting phobia), having a roomful of items, but only a couple Freida's. I love her and so often wonder why Charles Schulz used her for only a short time. 
BTW I'm like the rest of you when it comes to knitting and this site. Although a fairly new member of the site and new to knitting, I am addicted and spend every minute I can with both! I'm wondering if anyone is from the Spring Hill/Brooksville, FL area. I could surely use some help from time to time. I learn a lot from this site and from the internet in general. I also play duplicate bridge and wonder if anyone does that too. Sure I love retirement but it's tough to collect, knit, play bridge, read, do yard and necessary house work, shop, cook and exercise... :roll:


----------



## kangar (Jul 25, 2011)

Like all of you, I also like to check out the site each day. I am new to this site and find if GREAT!
But....I must admit to being focused on using the stash that I have. Sometimes that is frustrating for I bought yarn years ago and now can not find a pattern that I like to compliment the yarn.

Use up this stash fast so that I can buy more and only buy what I have a yen to knit. That is the goal. I'll see if I can stick to "it"


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I also read this site every morning usually after I read our local paper on line, then do the absolute necissities in the house. I also have learned a lot and really enjoy the friendships that are here. 
The other day my fourteen year old grandson was here and very bored so I asked him if he wanted to help me sort and file some new patterns that I had printed. He was eager, so we sat at the dining room table with all of my file folders and plastic sleeves, there were about seventy new patterns. He did a great job but when we finished he said "Gram do you plan on making all of these things plus the ones already in folders?
My answer was probably not but it is fun to collect them jusat in case. He then asked how much yarn I had so I showed him my stash. He rolled his eyes and laughed. lol


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd love to be able to just "like" or "love" what people say on here! I agree with you totally!


Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I just went to Target yesterday and bought a plastic storage drawer for JUST the yarn I use for dishcloths! THREE drawers full!! I thought I would have a spot for all of my patterns but, boy was I wrong!!Unfortunatly the day before I had to go to Micheals for a b-day gift and they had some Lily yarn for 99c, I MUST STOP!!!


gsbyrge said:


> My daughter used to tell me that if I didn't use up all my stash before I died, she'd haunt ME - the universe took care of that when my home was destroyed by fire. Now I'm fighting my addiction again, trying reeeeely hard to just buy enough for one project at a time, but there are so many good sales everywhere...and patterns? OMG there are so many lovely patterns out there, and I love 'em all - toys, garments, afghans, you name it - and I always have 4 or 5 going at once. I'm looking forward to retirement so I don't have to go to work and take time away from knitting and crocheting! What, me an addict? Nahhhh.....


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the crazy knit/crochet and all club!

Janine :thumbup:


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

Shame on me.....im hooked on facebook and Farmville sad to say....but.....I am also hooked on this page too... I even have it on my phone! That's okay I love seeing projects and collecting new patterns too! One day I'll use my stash.... but until then I'll keep farming and collecting patterns;-)


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I too start my day with KP and then to facebook. What a way to spend time. Sarah


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

tamarque


> BTW--gave up my coffee addiction years ago but would suggest for those who have not they think about buying Fair Trade Coffee. It is better and doesn't exploit coffee workers the way the big brands do.


Excellent point.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


Sarahwe...welcome to the club lololol. Yes shame on all of us, but, we all must be doing something right for us to have such a wonderful addiction. Don't you agree?


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Here! Here! I start and end my day here. And I'm a better knitter now than I was when I found KP.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I can understand your hard drive being loaded with patterns. My grandson was here fixing a computer problem the other day and had to search through all the stuff I had saved to check for a virus. He told me that I would have to knit 24 hours a day for the rest of my life to complete everything, but didn't delete one item. When he left, he asked when to expect this next knitted item.


There you go!!! Call it the barter system...he fixes computer...you knit him a special something. hee hee


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Grandma26, What a way to start the day! Thank you for a good laugh. I loved it a "Yarn Ho" and I too have to admit to that. I guess we need a 12 step program...LOL . But it's truly amazing with the pictures that are posted from our wonderful talented KP family. You see a skein of yarn and what it turns out to be is awe inspiring so it's no wonder all of us wind up with full folders on our hard drives,printed our sheets of paper and paperback folders full of ideas. Thank You everyone for making my day brighter and so much fun. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with everything that was said previsouly and I would like to add that some of us are "solo" people and love having the forum to "talk" to others. I have moved to San Diego and while I have lots of family around I have only two friends to do things with. I am not complaining. I have been reluctant to "get" out there, being perfectly content to sit at home and knit or crochet. I think after a career of receptions and dinners and "have-to-do parties, I am happy just to enjoy the quiet, my animals, my plants, my family and my needles. I too have learned so much reading your notes and going to every web site mentioned to "check it out. The best part of my morning is reading KP with a cup of coffee brought up by my husband. I have now filled two binders (big ones) full of patterns to knit and crochet. Every day brings a flurry of copying. If I complain about anything it is the fact that my paper bill has skyrocketed! Thanks for being here KP.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning, it is addicting isn't it? I don't have facebook either, I agree, this seems like our own facebook, it is fun. I get up turn on the computer, get my coffee, turn on the news and then see what is going on here. 
My bosses sister had a baby 2 months ago, I made a baby blanket for him, the other day she told me it is her favorite one off all time and has asked me for another one (bigger) when he out grows this one. 
Now I get to go shopping for some more yarn .. wahoo and decide what pattern to do ...


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh, sad to loose a Minnesotan, but I know that San Diego is quite beautiful!


Trouble said:


> I agree with everything that was said previsouly and I would like to add that some of us are "solo" people and love having the forum to "talk" to others. I have moved to San Diego and while I have lots of family around I have only two friends to do things with. I am not complaining. I have been reluctant to "get" out there, being perfectly content to sit at home and knit or crochet. I think after a career of receptions and dinners and "have-to-do parties, I am happy just to enjoy the quiet, my animals, my plants, my family and my needles. I too have learned so much reading your notes and going to every web site mentioned to "check it out. The best part of my morning is reading KP with a cup of coffee brought up by my husband. I have now filled two binders (big ones) full of patterns to knit and crochet. Every day brings a flurry of copying. If I complain about anything it is the fact that my paper bill has skyrocketed! Thanks for being here KP.


----------



## sugarmommaknits (Jul 13, 2011)

I have Facebook, but most of my "friends" are NOT knitters (gasp) so then I find myself wandering here more often because knitting is my passion. I want to share my projects, ideas and pictures without the eye roll and snide remarks from non-knitters. This is a place where I can be me and it's so refreshing.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

We have only started to write the program:

Oops! I didn't catch who started this. Oh, we are anonymous at these meetings...

"1. Finish your project.
(see I have to drop out already--)
2. Avoid places that encourage you to stash yarn. (yeah, right) 
That's your start on the 10-steps."

Theresa Miller wrote:

"As with any addiction, one must take personal responsibility and do something for themselves. First, you must admit that you are powerless over this addiction and ask for help from your Higher Power or whatever you believe in. Second, go out and buy yarn for a prayer shaw and get to work!"


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


I used to buy what ever was cheap at the time, until I met my bf over 3 yrs ago. He asked if I ever grind my coffee, told him don't have a coffee grinder and have never done it. 2 days later I get 2 gifts, you guessed it ... a coffee grinder and coffee beans, haven't looked back since. ( I guess he didn't like the cheap stuff LOL ) 
I don't like the flavored coffees, but I do agree with you, the prices are crazy. About $13 lb, where a yr ago it was about $6 lb.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi folks, there was a time when I would be "ashamed" to admit being addicted to anything. My addiction has always been Pepsi. Now I am addicted to KP, knitting, yarn and more yarn. This site for me is the first thing in the morning & the last thing before I go to bed at night. A couple of nights ago my husband was watching something on television with cars in it. I wasn't interested, so I went to my laundry room and I started to dig into my stash. I brought all of my huge plastic containers into the family room where I proceeded to have my yarn all over the floor. Our dog "Angel" came over to where I was sitting on the floor "playing" with my yarn, she cuddled down into some of my "stash" & we spent the next couple of hours enjoying the feel of my yarn together. Am I losing it? I need help. Would you please help me? Remember when you are offering help to me, I flatly refuse to give up what is the cause of my problem which is this site, my yarn, patterns & of course the act of knitting. I love you all. Have a great day & no matter what comes or goes, keep on knitting. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Ditto for me too. I love this sight and reading everyone's ideas, solutions, sharing projects, etc.
I wish I had known about it sooner! Love, love, love it!!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I, too, have saved more patterns than I'll ever make! I have a basket full of knitting patterns and now they're filling up my computer. Just can't resist the many wonderful projects.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

I find myself going less and less to Facebook, falling back on my emails, and not doing anything in the morning, as after I walk the dog, I get a cup of coffee and sit down to read this site. The people are wonderful, and sharing patterns is heaven to an addictive personality.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, in deed! I'm sitting here with my first cup of coffee and enjoying the forum!! Just like the rest of you!!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Chava said:


> We have only started to write the program:
> 
> Oops! I didn't catch who started this. Oh, we are anonymous at these meetings...
> 
> ...


Very funny!!


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

"2. Avoid places that encourage you to stash yarn. "

For the Love of Heaven, keep me away from the Container Store!!


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

Sarahwe,

Thought you could get out of crafting, huh? hehehehehe!

Retta


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


My favorite coffee is Starbucks, Seattle's Best or Millstone, but with the price I have found a good alternative called Full Circle (which is organic) which is about 1/2 the price of Starbucks and just as good.


----------



## TRodgers (Jul 8, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> i start my day here too! i find myself on facebook less and less,mainly to keep up on my daughter in japan  i also knit less because of this forum, but, oh well, i enjoy it!!


I, too, have begun starting my day here in KP. I read the funnier stuff to my DH who recognizes the humor that connects me here.

My FB is also to keep in touch with my loved ones. My daughter is getting married to a Marine and moving to Iwakuni, Japan, soon so you keeping up with yours makes perfect sense!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

sugarmommaknits said:


> I have Facebook, but most of my "friends" are NOT knitters (gasp) so then I find myself wandering here more often because knitting is my passion. I want to share my projects, ideas and pictures without the eye roll and snide remarks from non-knitters. This is a place where I can be me and it's so refreshing.


All my friends on facebook don't knit either ( I don't think they do anything crafty) how boring..so I find myself on KP every morning with my coffee....I seem to be addicted to KP. Before I found this I only had 2 projects going...now I have at least 4 or 5 and don't feel bad about it. You are all like family...reading your posts had me laughing and sometimes crying and that's good. Also after knitting for more then 50 yrs I'm still learning new techniques. You guys are great! You all answer our questions...sometimes silly questions with such kindness and you always have a solution for us.

Thank you guys and God Bless. :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I so agree with you Sarah, This is the first place I go pretty much every day. It is a blessing to hear from so many talented people and to see so many beautiful projects. Have a great day...


----------



## snnemie (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, I, too, love 'Dunkin'. I watch for when it's on sale and get several bags. For our stint in Korea, I take at least 5/6 bags with me, altho there are 'Dunkin' stores all over, but they don't have the Decaf. And I also access this site usually every morning, it's become addictive!! :lol: But certainly better than some addictions. Sandy, now in Wisconsin for a few more weeks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Trouble - welcome to San Diego. My daughter lives out by SDSU. Love Two Sister & Ewe knit shop. We live in isolated desert town and I love being near yarn stores and the ocean.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I, too, start my day with this site. Open e-mails, check them out and leave KP for last. When I go back to work when school starts, I'm not sure how I'll handle it, get up extra early so I can look it over or wait till I get home in the afternoon?


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I also wake up very morning and check KP. I love this site. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm right there with the rest of you! I can't believe the community we have here and how wonderful it is to be able to logon each day and see what's going on with everyone. You are all the best!


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Sarahwe,

We have not got anything to be ashamed of! We are simply carrying on a tradition that started over 6000 thousand years ago or so. They found knitting when they opened Egyptian tombs. So no one feel guilty! Just enjoy and if someone questions your over zealousness, simply start to tell them about knitting and that it started over 6000 years ago and then embellish and embellish the tale until they start wanting you to end the explanation. Bet they won't critisize you again. Hee, hee. Maybe Lady Liberty should be sporting knitting needles and not the torch. Knitting apparently was the real beginning of the textile industry. Some think it came from making nets to fish with and then it just evolved. Must have been some pretty addicted knitters who invented all the stitches..............So be proud and tell others that it is our duty not to let this wonderful art dissappear. Then threaten to tell them the story of how knitting started...............that will teach them a lesson. Oh yes and walk away smuggly................ secretly smiling.............
I just joined a few days ago. Great people on this site. I do not belong to Facebook or Twitter etc. Not a good thing I think. As was said here, they release too much information about themselves. I quite enjoy checking out this site everyday. Have a good day everyone from the Canadian Prairie.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


Wow - the whole set of harmony needles - good for you girl. I too enjoy the forum and you are correct - everyone is so special about making everyone feel right at home fromt he beginning and the world of knowledge that these women bring to all of us is awesome. Bless you all and enjoy the new needles.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I consider everyone here to be part of my knitting group since the only other person I know who knits is my daughter and she knits but rarely seeming to prefer crochet. She lives nearly 2 hours from me so we don't get together much.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

What is sock summit?


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

And don't forget the chance to meet people from all over the world. I think that is great. I have lwarned so much there too.


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't begin to tell you how much I have learned.thanks to all of you for filling my lonely day. Being a care giver iam able to get on the puter and enjoy all of you very smart ladies and gents. My mornings begin with you.


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree, this is the FB for knitters. I always, always learn something new here, or I get inspired by the talent! LOVE my KNITTING PARADISE FRIENDS!!!!!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Container store ......... I work until 7 tonight ; wonder what time they close???!!!!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

The only reason I'm not a "yarn ho" is because I can't afford to be. So before I get all uppity, judging those of you who can't stop buying yarn you'll never live long enough to use, I need to admit that it's only circumstances that keep me from joining your ranks.

By the way, I too begin my day with KP. I just got on here and already there are 12 pages on this subject alone! (I've been cringing at what so many of you are saying about downloading so many patterns....I feel slightly responsible--but do I get credit for only posting one in the past few days? Huh?)


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Not only am I not "getting out of crafting" I'm encouraged to put my spinning wheel in the living room again, and find my favorite tatting shuttles again!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Deb, you don't get "credit" for only posting one pattern recently, you get scolded! :roll: I hope you're planning on coming to the Portland/Metro meet.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


I agreee with you. I enjoy this site. New knitting friends at a tap of the keyboard.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Me too. even on a work day I make sure I'm up early enough to have a cuppa with you'all. I didn't receive yesterday's digest email and found myself looking for it all day. 
Pat G


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


How do you like the harmony needles. I saw a pop-up for eneedles and wondered if they were good. Does anyone know.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

As with many of you..always start my day off here too. With protien drink in hand I read away. I haven't had the fortune of travel so hearing so many people from around the world has opened my horizons. I've learned so much since joining the forum. Thanks to all for sharing a little bit if yourselves with all of us forumites!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

patganoe said:


> Me too. even on a work day I make sure I'm up early enough to have a cuppa with you'all. I didn't receive yesterday's digest email and found myself looking for it all day.
> Pat G


I missed it, too, but now know how to find it. Go to the previous day's forum, and Home and Main and you will find the link from Admin. Just can't manage without it. lol


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm sorry I tend to be an enabler...but you know you love it and you wouldn't give us up. After 35 years of collecting, why would you want to, you might have some real antique's in there? I start my day here, also, and usually wind up my day here at night. I've learned so much, it's like having coffee with dear friends.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Good morning, everybody - I am relatively new to this site, but I am happy to have found "paradise". I never knew there were so many others like me addicted to knitting  ! I don't save as many patterns online, but I love to buy instruction books, domiknitrix and stitch'n bitch being favorites of mine. I probably would have to knit non-stop for the rest of my life like many of you, to finish what I want to finish. I also have a stash that waxes and wanes as I find good deals on yarn. I love having yarn on hand, if somebody asks for a hat and scarf I can accomodate quickly!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess it really is true -- a knitter really gets inspired and encouraged from other knitters!!! Loving this!


----------



## Marnieknits (May 14, 2011)

Made me laugh.....I'm the same way.....I wake up and go to the computer to see what's new in the knitters forum. I've knitted for 60 years and seem to learn something new all the time from this sight. Love it!!!! I'm in Central Oregon south of Bend...where are you?


----------



## Summer (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm right there with you.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I too love this site and I am from Camden, Maine
Shula


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi debobalina,

I can appreciate the affordability angle of buying yarn. I have found that visiting Thrift stores or places like Salvation army helps provide me with yarn. We can only get yarn here from Walmart, and they seem to have cut back their hobby section and yarn has been hard to find or afford. Just a tip, if you want to practice or if you are lucky enough to find enough to complete a project. I stock up when there are sales on yarn. The clerks at Walmart tell me that there is not very many people who knit anymore. I tell them that is odd, because I have run into so many young girls who are buying wool and starting to learn. Here's hoping that my resources will not dry up. Oh and by the way along with stocking up, comes the compulsion that when something does not turn out as you intended you will take it appart and start over. I am presently just trying to sort out the major snag pile that I aquired when I did not like the color result of one of my afghans. I'm nuts. I am determined but I don't know who is winning at some point. You should see this snagged pile. Makes you want to run away screaming...........Ah such is the life of a addicted knitter........good luck debdobalina


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> Sarahwe said:
> 
> 
> > About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!
> ...


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Marnieknits said:


> Made me laugh.....I'm the same way.....I wake up and go to the computer to see what's new in the knitters forum. I've knitted for 60 years and seem to learn something new all the time from this sight. Love it!!!! I'm in Central Oregon south of Bend...where are you?


Marnie, I'm in Oregon City, just outside of Portland, Oregon. My husband and I love visiting the Bend area. I'm a square dance caller, and in fact, will be calling in Bend in the near future, but I don't have my calendar handy to give you the date!


----------



## SherryZ (May 13, 2011)

I really love this :-D so nice of you to join us SherryZ


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Laura R I was just thinking the same thing about the people who started this site.. I wonder if they know how much we appreciate what they have done here.. living in a small comunity I don't have other knitters to chat with and to share stories with.. We are all here from around the world and I love that we can use our internet/computer for something that feeds our passion and make friends at the same time..


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love KP I can't go without it everyday either.... Well there are worst addictions then good people, yarn, patterns, knitting, crocheting etc.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Another good place to find great deals on yarn is ebay. I bought quite a few skeins off ebay and have been very happy with the prices and quality. Of course I am thrilled if I find yarn at Goodwill, yard sales or Salvation Army!
Michaels once in a while has great sales too! :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all i guess we all start the day the same way, thanks for the site.I am going to confess something,i have never knitted socks.In my 66 years i have never given them a thought. Maybe i wiil give it a try after my moose sweater.HAPPY KNITTING TO ALL ps.Iwas given a kureg coffeemaker,yes it bis expensive but next to knitting it,s coffee.


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Ronie, Love your yarn holder. What a neat idea. Mind if I copy it?


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,I never went on facebook for knitting.I like this group,we get some new pattern here.Like someone else said,Ill never get to knit them all.I am going to start next week knitting.I have so much yarn,I really dont know how much I have. I have a cupboard,hope chest full. not counting the dresser drawers.I have lots of pattern books too. I do baby patterns,scarves & caps.
Oh I forgot to say, I am from ontario ,born in Newfoundland.I love knitting & dancing.
I love everones input on knitting patterns.Thank you very much. Have a great day all .Keep the patterns coming. Lots of good knitters here


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Question wasn't address to me but will answer it anyway. I have to large cans of Folgers. Bought it when it was on sale. I also like the Dunkin Donuts coffee but it is even pricier.

I usually make six cups and would drink 1 very large cup and the rest would be tossed after turning into tar from staying on the coffee burner. Because I learned my coffee pot is no longer made and because of the price of coffee, I've started putting the other "cup" in a thermos and drink it next day. Not as good as fresh, but I'm not a coffee connoisseur.



clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


----------



## marinememax2 (Jul 27, 2011)

This such a good site to go to and I also have a facebook account to keep up with our son and family in Japan. Where is your daughter?


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Trouble said:


> I agree with everything that was said previsouly and I would like to add that some of us are "solo" people and love having the forum to "talk" to others. I have moved to San Diego and while I have lots of family around I have only two friends to do things with. I am not complaining. I have been reluctant to "get" out there, being perfectly content to sit at home and knit or crochet. I think after a career of receptions and dinners and "have-to-do parties, I am happy just to enjoy the quiet, my animals, my plants, my family and my needles. I too have learned so much reading your notes and going to every web site mentioned to "check it out. The best part of my morning is reading KP with a cup of coffee brought up by my husband. I have now filled two binders (big ones) full of patterns to knit and crochet. Every day brings a flurry of copying. If I complain about anything it is the fact that my paper bill has skyrocketed! Thanks for being here KP.


Good Morning to all...... Trouble if you will PM me I will send you some info on knitting/crochet groups in S.D. which are open to anyone, just to meet and work. Nice ladies. Looking forward to hearing from you.
toichingal


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Amen to that Ms. Kathy!!! I wqrked on the camel yesterday. Woooohooo!!!


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Rainie, Consider 84 and just finishing my first pair of socks. Just had the urge to try something new. Made the mistake of starting with some very expensive sock yarn-- well, maybe it wasn't such a mistake. I'd spent so much on this first pair that I felt I had to finish them. Next pair will not be so expensive--and there will be a next pair.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I also start out my day on this site. I really enjoy seeing what other projects others are working on or have completed. It's like an inspirational site! I get inspired by the lovelly work of my fellow knitters/crocheters. I have so many things that I want to start on that I am almost overwhelmed as to what to start first. I am mainly focusing on making items for my granddaughter which is due October 29th! I can't wait. Have a great day one and all!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I also just now am working on socks. First pair ever and I also spent a fortune on them. I have to finish them. Socks are quite a challenge, but I love trying new things. Personally I don't like socks to wear, but these are for my daughter - hopefully she'll lover them  . I will definitely have to post pics, once they are finished to my (and her) liking.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Aloha! I can relate! My daily mantra of "I have enough yarn and needles" goes out the window when I see a new project done by friends.... What I do is GIVE AWAY yarns to delighted friends...let them worry about their own stash later!!! Makes me smile doing that! Be happy!


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

I love this site too. It's like sitting down with a bunch of friends toknit, enjoy coffee, and just chat away. I have learned so many new ideas and hints, Guess it's true " you can teach an old dog new tricks "I've been knitting for about 50 yrs.I love to get new patterns and check out the new links.Especially love to see the photos of other people's work.This is home and we are all one big family with common interests.
mollypot


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

scotslass - my husband has been grinding his coffee for almost 6 yrs. When he decided to grind his coffee he saw this kit on Williams brewing website that he liked so I decided to get it for him for Christmas. Well, when I opened up the box it looked like the old fashion popcorn popper. He would stand outside with this popcorn popper and 'grind' his coffee over the grill. Sometimes the temps were below 0 but he was out there. The following year I got him the electric grinder, which he as had to replace at least 2 times. As I mentioned earlier, he buys his beans from Williams Brewing, they may be a little expensive but much better than store bought coffee! Hope you enjoy your freshly brewed coffee each morning.


----------



## Knit4Premies (May 17, 2011)

I'm in the same boat - I've decided that I have to sell my projects to continue my knitting addiction! Now the problem is how to price items - I know I'd never get "paid" for the hours spent on a project, but hopefully I'll be able to feed this addiction - and build a new closet just for yarn! LOL


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi
I started my computer just for the e-mail, to keep in touch with my son in Japan. He is married now to our sweet and smart daughter-in-law Miho and we have a almost 6 year old grandson. But now I use Skype, and we have a face to face conversation now and I can see my grandson as well. I prefer Skype. The time zones are limiting, but we don't mind.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

babybop said:


> We must be all the same. I do not have Facebook either and i do not want it. To me everyone on it tell too much and a lot of it who care anyway. I start everyday off too like the rest of you, here on this site,I believe we are all friends here or at least i hope, and i am spending my morning tea with friends. God bless you all.


I have Facebook, and I find it booooorrrrring! Like you say, who cares? I like to spend some time in the morning, also, with all of you. If find this forum very interesting, and I've learned A LOT. My knitting has definitely improved, and I am having success knitting projects that, before joining this forum, I would have never attempted.

Thank you all! :thumbup:


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Sasafrasi-

Thanks for the new web site. Of course, I had to check it out first thing. I'm going to Needleworks for my first visit on Friday and will try and go to Two Sisters also as I will be in the same general area. I live up in the North County and unfortunately there are only a Michaels and Joann Fabrics near me. But heh that is what the internet and a credit card are for right? Again, thanks for the new site.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

bily said:


> HaHa I laughed out loud when I read this, because I finish my day with KP (different time zone)and I have given up fb completely - it is so boring compared to this forum, and you are all so much nicer to each other. Thank goodness I found it.


Your picture is stunning! Is it a shawl or some other beautiful style?


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I must say this site is addictive, I also have my hard drive loaded with so many facts, (lest I forget something) and patterns to tease my brain for the next project. Thanks to all............Judy


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

This is where I begin my day also. I really love reading about what everyone is knitting and seeing the pictures. Lot's of talent and things to learn here.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I missed it, what is this website? Is Needleworks in MN?


Trouble said:


> Sasafrasi-
> 
> Thanks for the new web site. Of course, I had to check it out first thing. I'm going to Needleworks for my first visit on Friday and will try and go to Two Sisters also as I will be in the same general area. I live up in the North County and unfortunately there are only a Michaels and Joann Fabrics near me. But heh that is what the internet and a credit card are for right? Again, thanks for the new site.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> My daughter used to tell me that if I didn't use up all my stash before I died, she'd haunt ME - the universe took care of that when my home was destroyed by fire. Now I'm fighting my addiction again, trying reeeeely hard to just buy enough for one project at a time, but there are so many good sales everywhere...and patterns? OMG there are so many lovely patterns out there, and I love 'em all - toys, garments, afghans, you name it - and I always have 4 or 5 going at once. I'm looking forward to retirement so I don't have to go to work and take time away from knitting and crocheting! What, me an addict? Nahhhh.....


You're right, retirement is wonderful. Now it only takes me one week to knit a long-sleeved sweater instead of two! Thank goodness I can sell them on Etsy, or my closet would explode! I just can't resist a beautiful pattern, or beautiful yarn. I have only knitted the same pattern on a special order, otherwise it is always a new one. Knitting Addicts unite!!


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
Love the kitty beds and looks like so do your cats. Nice picture


----------



## Vernette (Jun 11, 2011)

But I like Dunkin Donuts coffee. Just finished making a pot and have a fresh cup right now. Your day has been going, here on the Coast of CA- mine is just beginning good! Have a great day.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

I also start my day at KP, but with a cup of vanilla hazelnut!
Mari


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> Sarahwe said:
> 
> 
> > About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!
> ...


We've had long discussions on different brands and types of knitting needles on this forum, and on Harmony needles in particular, and I find that everyone (with rare exception) love their Harmony needles. 

Fortunately for me, a LYS here carries them, selling at the same price as the KnitPicks website. I could buy a set for around $84.00, but it has sizes I most likely would never use. So, I pick up needles as I start a new project -- gotta hurry and finish each project so I can get more needles! I've knitted with metal, plastic, bamboo and wooden needles. Harmony needles my favorites! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Dear Trouble,
I was able to do away with my stacks of binders by putting all my patterns on my spare hard drive. Easy to "search" for a keyword or two, like "top down", "cardigan"-- Plus I subscribe to an online magazine, which I also keep in my digital files, since I can't "clip" the patterns alone. Doesn't take up nearly the space my binders did, and I can always burn the patterns to a CD.
Mountain Mama


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Dory said:


> scotslass - my husband has been grinding his coffee for almost 6 yrs. When he decided to grind his coffee he saw this kit on Williams brewing website that he liked so I decided to get it for him for Christmas. Well, when I opened up the box it looked like the old fashion popcorn popper. He would stand outside with this popcorn popper and 'grind' his coffee over the grill. Sometimes the temps were below 0 but he was out there. The following year I got him the electric grinder, which he as had to replace at least 2 times. As I mentioned earlier, he buys his beans from Williams Brewing, they may be a little expensive but much better than store bought coffee! Hope you enjoy your freshly brewed coffee each morning.


Hi Dory, my bf got me an electric Krups grinder 3 yrs ago, and is still working fine. He will buy Ethiopian coffee, Costa Rican coffee and will get a bag for me. I use those sparingly. My everyday use is either Millhouse or Lowery's, I go for the foglifter or breakfast blend. Both are really good. Sometimes the grocery store will have the beans on sale, I consider it a lucky find if I hit the sale. 
Do you get the Williams Brewing coffee on line? I haven't heard of that.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Like many others, I start my day here and leave it up. Since I work from home, I can check in here when I need a break from whatever else I am doing. This is a dedicated group of knitters who love to share! I love it.


Love your dog!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

If by dog you mean that cute little Yorkie, I love it too. I miss my sisters dog(yorkie) He was such a little soldier.

I hate to say it but I never liked Coffee.........I am a tea lover. But Dr. says no more tea......I haven't asked her about hot chocolate..........I know what she will say. So I am sitting here looking at this iced glass of filtered water thinking at least it is cold..........


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> Sarahwe said:
> 
> 
> > About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!
> ...


I recently purchased the Zephyr Acrylics & I am so in love with them that I am planning on buying the harmony ones along with the metal.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

I agree with all of you, this site is a blessing. It is so much fun reading all the opinions on things like needles, yarn, etc, and also looking at the beautiful and sometimes comical projects you all produce. I belong to a lot of groups (no facebook or twitter) and this is my favorite. This is the first time I have seen 16!!! pages on one topic so that goes to show how much we all love Knitting Paradise.

Bev


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

You r right, this site is addicting.but isn"t it wonderfull


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

You are right, Laura, this is as good as it gets.

Bev


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

For years I've torn out and saved recipes that I'll never in my lifetime cook! Now......I'm collecting patterns I'll probably not actually make! Too funny! 

At least I have discs instead of paper scraps, which are more difficult to handle. (However, I also have printed patterns that fill file folders.....) Might I be clandestine "mini-hoarder?"


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

LOVE my time on KP every day..... So glad I joined!


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband showed his nephew, my gigantic craft area, and He said to my husband who should call the doctor, he or him. Smart A..... I said he has to notice that everything is labled and put away. He had to give me that.....so no not even a mini hoarder.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the best site I have seen to share and learn. You are all so generous at sharing tips. I log on every morning to get my daily dose. So many skilled knitters...I love seeing the pictures. Haven't learned how to upload pics yet.


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol...I start my day this way also, a good cup of coffee and KP, I'm learning so much. The problem is, I just leave the tab open while I work and just keep checking in during the day, and evening.
> Happy knit/crocheting everbody.


I don't see a problem with leaving the tab open. I do the same thing. Little tastes of a wonderful thing all through the day instead of gorging myself all at one time...just like chocolate.


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

I very seldom enter into conversations, but I read every thing. This site is so great for learning. I have been for 2 yrs trying to make a decent sock. Then some of the ladies started talking about the magic loop method. After much talking to my self I decided to try it. Much to my surprised I pick it up right away. Now I have the Harmony starter set and a couple of sites for magic loop socks and I HAVE A SOCK! I am so proud of my self. a sweet baby sock for a new Grand baby. Thank you so much KP ladies for all the help and encouragement you give. I am so grateful for this site.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

I get the same noise,you can,t possibly use all this yarn. My answer is i can,t leave this earth while i still have yarn. Think it will work? The little boy across the street,who calls me grandma says you got more yarn then the store.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I joined this forum a few months ago and am enjoying it. I can feel the itch to start crocheting again and to do some knitting. I have a stack of yarn - 2 plastic containers full. My girlfriend and I used to go to Listowel (Canada) at the Spinrite factory whenever they had their tent sale in August and we went crazy. Needless to say i have so much yarn. Now when I see some beautiful patterns and they call for specific yarns, I have to control myself from buying more. Also i have banned myself from buying any more patterns/books. (laugh). Oh dear Heavenly Father, help me please.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


I am relatively new to this wonderful site. I begin my day checking emails and ,yes, face-book. I have several long term friends who only communicate there. As I go through my emails I leave KP for last because they are the most enjoyable. I the short time I have been here I have been inspired by how dedicated you are to knitting, family, friends. Thanks for allowing me to be part of the KP Ohana (family)


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

By-the-way, am I the only person from Canada on this forum? Just wondering.


----------



## Summer (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think that admin. cares about much as long as you do your job... I like to stay "under the radar" so to speak~


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I heard a program on NPR saying that Dunkin Donuts coffee is great and they are trying to upgrade their image to compete with Starbucks


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


I really like my coffee in the morning... the prices are really raising quickly. We usually buy Starbucks Sumatra. May have to rethink that if it goes much higher. Never tried Dunkin Donuts...around here their prices have been higher than most. Going grocery shipping later this morning...not looking forward to it.


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

No there are lots of other Canadians.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I am also a coffee-snob, Keurig etc... I used to buy Starbucks, but YIKES they are so pricey. So I compromised and have been buying Eight O'Clock whole bean for work, where we have a grinder/coffee maker. It is amazingly good in French Roast considering how relatively inexpensive it is.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm kind of new too and am like the rest. Will have to live to be 100 to finish all the projects I would like to try. I know people who go to Good Will or St. Vincent's etc. and buy old sweaters and unravel them. It is a lot of work but less expensive and sometimes get really good yarn.


----------



## Lindamarie1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Boy do I relate. Tons of yarn sitting in the closet that I was determined to use up before I go and buy anymore. I found a really pretty summer top to crochet and I pulled out all my yarn and what did I do? I went to Joann's and not only bought what I needed for my project but some more that was on sale. Its gotta be OCD!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Thanks to Sarahwe for opening with "Shame On You" so much of what's been said is so true. We are a great company of ladies (and gentlemen) who share a lot of things as well as the main subject of knitting. Although we might be in isolation with our computers, the minute we connect with KP we are united. When we're not talking knitting, we can be so funny, (I have laughed out loud many times!)and at the same time be so understanding in other matters. I have been a depression sufferer and have been able to relate to a lot of ladies on here who have suffered the same. We are so much linked to-gether in many ways. So I say Thank God for computers, Thank God for KP and Thank God for all of you..
> Love Carol (UK) x


DITTO !!! Carol in Cocoa Beach, Florida, USA

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

I taught myself to knit a couple of years ago. . . not very good yet but still keep trying. 
Now have a dropped stitch scarf almost 60" long and worried about how to block it. I'm going to make it about 70" long and hope all the uneven stitches smooth out but, wow, does it ever need some help! Any suggestions about blocking my scarf?? - just soaking the whole thing in a sink? What then? 

This KP forum is just wonderful. I learn more every day. Thanks to all for such wonderful ideas!!


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello I have just read with interest your post and hope you can give me some advice on Harmony knitting needles. I was wondering whether to buy the starter pack of KnitPro circular needles but I am not sure whether to go for straight needles or circular. Can circular needles be used for any knitting project e.g. not just socks! Although I am a knitter I haven't knitted for years and things seem to have moved on since I last picked up knitting needles.

Thank you


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

crjc said:


> By-the-way, am I the only person from Canada on this forum? Just wondering.


 Not by a long shot !!! I am in Alberta, and there are members from coast to coast. You have lots of company. Enjoy !!


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi
For those who have depression or been depressed, I have been there, done that. It is a cruel condition that makes you be someone you had no intention of ever being and would ever want to be. I have put it behind me, but with no curing answers. I have it start to creep back evey once in a while, but I can feel it and I just keep busy. And forgive myself......that is some how really important. Other wise I am still the happy person I want to be.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


I usually click on in the am, but today I checked the weather and it said Chicago was having a storm, rain. That means it will hit us tomorrow.
So I thought I better go get gas for the mower and I mowed until it got too hot. ate my lunch (no coffee on strick
diet) watched Young & Restless (what mean people) and then clicked on here. I also feel like I know alot of you.
Great family. I have Facebook, but only for short questions and answers from Grand daughter, niece, 2 great neices.
If need more we Email. I really don't lke facebook. everyone can read, if its importan we email. NJ


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually prefer circular needles because they distribute the weight better and are easier on the wrists (when knitting big, bulky projects!).
I also find they are more portable and when snuggling with my hubby while knitting I don't poke him with the straight needles, lol. They are also more convenient when traveling with your project, because they are so much less space-intensive (e.g. airplane, car etc.)
I have circulars in every lengths (give or take), many still from when I was a young girl!


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi
I had a dropped knit scaff pattern that was really simple and it definitly needed to have a tassel on the ends as it became quite loose when the perl stitches were dropped


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I get a rush every time im at work opening my mail and theres a reminder of *todays forum topics* and i cant wait to open up the site! i sit with my coffee and read a few posts and sometimes laugh out loud.. my boss just looks at me  and i have it up all day and sometimes i dont get to read it all 9 hours later! I have learned so much from u ladies and gents its unbelievable! and i feel part of something thats good and feels right! Thank u all so much for being here ! Hugs Susie


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

In stitches said:


> Hi
> For those who have depression or been depressed, I have been there, done that. It is a cruel condition that makes you be someone you had no intention of ever being and would ever want to be. I have put it behind me, but with no curing answers. I have it start to creep back evey once in a while, but I can feel it and I just keep busy. And forgive myself......that is some how really important. Other wise I am still the happy person I want to be.


You must have seen the ad about depression just above your post. I know more about depression than I wish I did, and yes, from over 50 years of personal experience. I can tell you what it feels like to fight bi-polarism, too. Everyone who suffers from it must learn to cope in their own way. What works for one, might not work for another. We do survive, though, if we don't give up.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Another time we need a "LIKE" button*******not about the post above but the original post I forgot that these post lead to other subjects, I do have panic attacks and crocheting and knitting is a way to help these feelings for me..and reading the things posted on here... 
Linda


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

In stitches said:


> If by dog you mean that cute little Yorkie, I love it too. I miss my sisters dog(yorkie) He was such a little soldier.
> 
> LOL Yes, Yorkies are great, too. As a matter of fact I have loved every dog I've ever seen  In this case I was referring to the forlorn, begging, wishing, or just loving, little, --- English Bull (maybe) His/her little look just melted my heart. Great picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> Nanamedina, I'm in Oregon City, a suburb (sort of) of Portland.


Hello, I am in Eugene, OR. I too love this forum. I have been knitting for a number of years, and just a few days ago found where someone was talking about lace knitting. When I read about the "life line" I researched what it was, and I was VERY happy to have found this info. This is a WONDERFUL website.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I do have facebook, but this forum beats it by a mile! Love to hear all the comments, knitting related or not. Right now I am on leave from work, so I have much more time than normal. I am trying to make the best of the time! THanks to all of you for your ideas, comments and yes, even friendship. (PS, I am one of those who buy yarn ahead and try to get it knitted up. I have 3 different sweaters I am working on and yarn for 1 more sweater and socks.)


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't start my day here, but after my 4.8 mile walk, I sit down with a cup of coffee, and read KP while I'm cooling off. I've gotten some really good ideas here.


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

In stitches said:


> Hi
> I had a dropped knit scaff pattern that was really simple and it definitly needed to have a tassel on the ends as it became quite loose when the perl stitches were dropped


Hi all - I just wrote my first post on KP and I can't figure out how to find it again or how to find any responses!! I guess you must go by the time you see on the entries???

I wrote about my drop knit scarf project and how in the world do you block it to even out the stitches? It's about 60" long now and going for 70" long. Thanks for any suggestions.
Penalope


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

thank you for helping me find other things to do besides playing games on facebook.i still need to get my knitting done.


----------



## Nana Pagley (Jul 9, 2011)

I check the posts everyday too and copy all the patterns I like. I have a stash that has some yarn that is 40 years old and thanks to learning entrelac from this site I am actually using some of it. I cleaned out my yarn closet and now I have a yarn room! I will sort it out and put into plastic storage boxes. The stash grows because everytime you try to use up all the odds and ends, you have to buy more colors to finish the project. It never ends. But it is fun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sweetness - my desktop is full of pdf file icons - and i have four reams of paper with patterns printed on waiting to be put in plastic pages and then into a notebook. think i will need several lifetimes to get it all done. lol

sam



sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sweetness - my desktop is full of pdf file icons - and i have four reams of paper with patterns printed on waiting to be put in plastic pages and then into a notebook. think i will need several lifetimes to get it all done. lol

sam



sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is another thing about the depression problem. I refuse to go out of my house without a smile on my face. There are so many people that go out without a smile. They look unapproachable, and darn right grumpy. Smile. make yourself, and you will see how much better your day will be and how others cannot resist smiling back. It is good for one and good for all. I make it my one of my purposes in life to make everyone, with no predjudice about anything, glad they ran in to me. Try it. It is a confidence builder for all. I know that I go on and on, but here is a poem my mother wrote to me in my autograph book as a child. Smile A smile is such a funny thing it brightens up your face. And when it is gone you never find it secret hiding place. But far more wonderful is the thing that smiles can do. You smile at one, he smiles at you and so one smile makes two. And that one smiles because you smiled and another one smiles back, and on it goes until in truth you just cannot keep track. I think it was by anonymous.


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

i have coffee ready when i get up ,hubby early riser.i wait my turn for the computer .love a cup of tea too just getting addicted to all of you.my family are glad i have found joy reading this site.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

olive from idaho said:


> i have coffee ready when i get up ,hubby early riser.i wait my turn for the computer .love a cup of tea too just getting addicted to all of you.my family are glad i have found joy reading this site.


Is your dog a Boxer? Or, am I way off?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

In stitches said:


> Here is another thing about the depression problem. I refuse to go out of my house without a smile on my face. There are so many people that go out without a smile. They look unapproachable, and darn right grumpy. Smile. make yourself, and you will see how much better your day will be and how others cannot resist smiling back. It is good for one and good for all. I make it my one of my purposes in life to make everyone, with no predjudice about anything, glad they ran in to me. Try it. It is a confidence builder for all. I know that I go on and on, but here is a poem my mother wrote to me in my autograph book as a child. Smile A smile is such a funny thing it brightens up your face. And when it is gone you never find it secret hiding place. But far more wonderful is the thing that smiles can do. You smile at one, he smiles at you and so one smile makes two. And that one smiles because you smiled and another one smiles back, and on it goes until in truth you just cannot keep track. I think it was by anonymous.


Thanks for sharing that poem. Please note that it made me


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Got to go

So far, I have turned breakfast into lunch and burnt my toast and forgot my orange juice. I am off to the hospital
hubby had another graft clean out. Life throws you off but you have to get right back on. 
May you all have a lovey whats left of the day


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all, I have this site at my work desk, trying to put on computer at home. If only husband would share computer time. He plays X-box video games.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW, I thought I was the only addict for knitting paradise and I am always asking new friends do you knit and then tell them about the site, lol love this can't get by one day with out. thank you [email protected]


----------



## Strega (Mar 21, 2011)

To: dinnerontime - I never heard of Trader Joe's coffee. Where do you find it? I will also try to find Dollar General's coffee. Thanks for the tips, to both of you.

This site is a blessing - such nice folks.

Strega


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

well, I could not resist since you all have the cute pet pictures I had to attempt to show off one of my favorites. I hope I am posting this right so you can see it.... This will be a test. If it works, you should be able to see our cute boxer girl, looking very studious! :wink:


----------



## Afiya (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh I soo understand BettyAnn - I'm 65 years old and even if I started now, lived to be 100, and never took a break of any kind (except to change Depends that I would sure need!) I probably couldn't even find all the patterns I have on my computer and stuck in books throughout the house.

Magazines, I can't even go there, I don't know why I even bother to subscribe to them, they get a quick flip thru and then it's back to my favorite pattern sites on the computer!

So many needles, so little time


BettyAnn said:


> I can understand your hard drive being loaded with patterns. My grandson was here fixing a computer problem the other day and had to search through all the stuff I had saved to check for a virus. He told me that I would have to knit 24 hours a day for the rest of my life to complete everything, but didn't delete one item. When he left, he asked when to expect this next knitted item.


 :shock:


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Well - this worke a bit too well.... was not intended to be so huge.....  
wonder what I did wrong??


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes shamey on us LOL
I am sitting here sipping my cuppa...eating a fresh off the tree...like 5 minutes ago..grapefruit..it is pink and sweet..
Reading what all my friends here are saying..
We are a shameful group huh? lol

Hugs and Bless you all,

Camilla


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi bowler i use circular needles more then straight.I was taught to make both sleeves at the same time,so that they werethe same size.afgans,lap robes any large projects. I hate long needles they seem akward now. happy knitting


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

one word-adorable!


Mystikerin said:


> well, I could not resist since you all have the cute pet pictures I had to attempt to show off one of my favorites. I hope I am posting this right so you can see it.... This will be a test. If it works, you should be able to see our cute boxer girl, looking very studious! :wink:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Strega...
Trader Joes is a mostly organic natural type grocery store here in the West...has amazing foods although a bit pricy...I too splurge there occasionally.
but you can find them online too....maybe traderjoes.com ?
Yup ...that site works..just tested it lol.

Hope that helps.

Camilla



Strega said:


> To: dinnerontime - I never heard of Trader Joe's coffee. Where do you find it? I will also try to find Dollar General's coffee. Thanks for the tips, to both of you.
> 
> This site is a blessing - such nice folks.
> 
> Strega


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you!
I did not mean to take up the whole page, lol. 
I am fairly new to blogs and am really enjoying getting to know all of you and exchanging tips for knitting (and posting normal sized pictures, maybe??)


----------



## Afiya (Jul 26, 2011)

It's just a shame that in Texas we have been sitting at 100 degrees Farenheit for close to a month now. This weather is not for sitting with an afghan on your needles, not even a feather-light baby one!

I could do a winter hat, but just the thought of knitting something to use to warm yourself with is just not compatible...


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

yes I start my day off on here to so addictive


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

It has been quite humid & warm in Minnesota, so many things I want to knit, but even with my rinky dink A/C on it's just too humid!


Afiya said:


> It's just a shame that in Texas we have been sitting at 100 degrees Farenheit for close to a month now. This weather is not for sitting with an afghan on your needles, not even a feather-light baby one!
> 
> I could do a winter hat, but just the thought of knitting something to use to warm yourself with is just not compatible...


----------



## MaryRossmoor (Mar 4, 2011)

:-D Suzie Q, Where did you ever find such a cute picture as your gorilla knitting???
Mary B


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Afiya said:


> Oh I soo understand BettyAnn - I'm 65 years old and even if I started now, lived to be 100, and never took a break of any kind (except to change Depends that I would sure need!) I probably couldn't even find all the patterns I have on my computer and stuck in books throughout the house.
> 
> Magazines, I can't even go there, I don't know why I even bother to subscribe to them, they get a quick flip thru and then it's back to my favorite pattern sites on the computer!
> 
> ...


I too have an over abundance of patterns and help info on my hard drive. What I do to save space, and ease the need to find, I have folders for knitting and for crochet. I also have sub-folders for e-books and whether they are for babies, adults and so on. It does make it easier to find. THEN when I have SOOOOOOO many, I back them up on a CD. And I be sure to label the CD real detailed or put a print out with the CD.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Christi said:


> One of these days one of us may end up on "Hoarders" while the rest of us will have to join a local KA.......Knitter's Anomynus. I wonder what the 10-step program will include?


Actually all the "anonymous" programs are based on 12 steps, but I have to say, I'm not ready to admit I'm powerless over the compulsion to buy more yarn and knit/crochet! As for hoarders, I'm 3/4 of the way there LOL :-D


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Coffee!!! We have a Keurig brewer and you can get all kinds for that! Right now I'm on a tea kick, but I love dark roast coffee!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

We get our coffee from Coffeebean Direct. My husband found their website and now we're both hooked on it. We get the beans, of course, and grind a fresh pot every morning to share and then he makes several more for himself throughout the day. We also get various loose teas from them.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> well, I could not resist since you all have the cute pet pictures I had to attempt to show off one of my favorites. I hope I am posting this right so you can see it.... This will be a test. If it works, you should be able to see our cute boxer girl, looking very studious! :wink:


Oh that is just too cute! Make sure you tell her not to read and knit in low light!  That is the sweetest picture


----------



## Afiya (Jul 26, 2011)

CaroleJS - thank you, that is a wonderful suggestion, I do have knit and crochet folders, but no subs. Even with just the two though, putting them on a CD is a great idea.

I have let myself lose my hard drive twice in 20 years, and that's two times too many! You'd think I would know better by now, but I'm an old dog lol!

Burning to a CD though is something I do all the time to make special music CD's, never would have thought of putting the patterns on a couple, duh.

Love this group :thumbup:


----------



## Afiya (Jul 26, 2011)

Christi - I know there are shows in both the US and the UK about people who 'hoard', I'm waiting for the day we knitters are exposed and soon to be televised :lol:


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

don't feel bad, we have had computers crash and I lost so much music, you'd think I'd learn to back it up after the first crash??? Not so, now after the second time losing all my music and other data we finally have a back-up hard drive! 
I love flash-drives because they are portable and tiny, yet hold a boatload of info!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you - we are working on teaching her how to knit, but without her having thumbs this appears to be an uphill battle!
I guess that leaves me to knit for her, yayyy!!!!!!
She loves the purple dog sweater I made her.

This picture makes me smile every time I see it, hopefully every body got a big smile from it too!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Afiya said:


> Christi - I know there are shows in both the US and the UK about people who 'hoard', I'm waiting for the day we knitters are exposed and soon to be televised :lol:


My daughter a few days ago accused me of hoarding, just before I saw this subject on here. I thought it was SOOOOOO funny.


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

doshabeard said:


> I have to admit I check in daily too. I'm too nosy to just pass it by. Even though I'm not knitting at the moment. I had a total hip replacement in early June and recovery has been intense. No counting stitches for me. I'm reading these days and doing a widdle bit quilting. But, when I get better, I'll be knitting again and I have many new ideas and resources thanks to this site. I LOVE it.


I too had a hip replacement, and during rehab found that knitting during waiting in between sessions helped with my pain management. Hope your recovery is fast and pain free :thumbup:


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I love my Harmony needles, I have the straights not circs yet....
Notice, I did say 'YET'!

Glad you are here too!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i am different to most of you i finish my day on this site


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i am different to most of you i finish my day on this site, my daughter has put me on facebook but i never go on it


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, KP is my new "disease " it is I think less formal than Ravelry though Rav is great for research. Sadly I start with Facebook I progress to KP & Rav .
Lucky I generally get up around 5am & am finished by 7 when my husband usually gets up. I think it is beyond him to understand how we women can trawl through all these patterns !!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, Yes it is hard to stay away from this site, everyone is so nice and a lot of help. I also just bought the haemony needles (the set) and love them. I then sent away for the dp ones and the cable needles and they are so much easier to work with. I try to get on the computer for no longer then two hours and this is the only site I do. No facebook juste KP. Love it. Welcome-nana-d


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

We are all of the same opinion but, alas I only come on in the evening so I must be nearly a day behind some of you ha ha. I do have facebook and only go on to check what my lot are up to!! I have been on many forums/sites and never met a crew like ours. This is now my wider family, I am proud to be part of and love you all loads. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. This forum is contagious isn't it? Can't start or end my day without reading KP. You can learn something new everyday from this site. Have a good weekend. :lol:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> well, I could not resist since you all have the cute pet pictures I had to attempt to show off one of my favorites. I hope I am posting this right so you can see it.... This will be a test. If it works, you should be able to see our cute boxer girl, looking very studious! :wink:


Oh, I love, love, love her. I miss my Boxer so much, but Im sitting with nephew's Boston T. now. Getting this on a Tiny laptop. Will pull it up again when I get home.  Thanks for posting


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Me too! As if being addicted to yarn, patterns, socks... wasn't GREAT enough! Now I am totally addicted to KP and learn something every day.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

lavertera said:


> We are all of the same opinion but, alas I only come on in the evening so I must be nearly a day behind some of you ha ha. I do have facebook and only go on to check what my lot are up to!! I have been on many forums/sites and never met a crew like ours. This is now my wider family, I am proud to be part of and love you all loads. :thumbup:
> 
> Pam


I tried only getting on after 10 PM It didn't work for me. I stayed up all night that way. I'm stlill trying to figure out an efficient way to enjoy this blog and still have time for other things. Right now I'm on my nephew's laptop, because I couldn't resist checking in.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


Hi, There!
You are right about KP being more rewarding, more worth while than other social sites. Such productivity! And obvious satisfaction with what can be done with simple materials. wonderful.

And I have to say I have so enjoyed the classifieds, as many members have responded to my ads. I have such a collection of good old books, magazines, from years past. Good to be able to share.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi it's me again Maggie. I am sorry to be such a pest but I have decided to buy the Harmony needles but not sure whether to go for the wood or metal. I have read reviews and most ladies go for the wood set but before I buy I would welcome your advice. 

Thank you 

Maggie


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to Sarahwe for opening with "Shame On You" so much of what's been said is so true. We are a great company of ladies (and gentlemen) who share a lot of things as well as the main subject of knitting. Although we might be in isolation with our computers, the minute we connect with KP we are united. When we're not talking knitting, we can be so funny, (I have laughed out loud many times!)and at the same time be so understanding in other matters. I have been a depression sufferer and have been able to relate to a lot of ladies on here who have suffered the same. We are so much linked to-gether in many ways. So I say Thank God for computers, Thank God for KP and Thank God for all of you..
> ...


Thank you Carol - God Bless you x


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

I find myself checking the postings here more than the forums I've belonged to for a long time! My poor scrapbooks have taken a way back burner to my crocheting....haven't touched them in such a long time, only to pass on the supplies I'm not using!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

bowler said:


> Hi it's me again Maggie. I am sorry to be such a pest but I have decided to buy the Harmony needles but not sure whether to go for the wood or metal. I have read reviews and most ladies go for the wood set but before I buy I would welcome your advice.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Maggie


Get the sample set that KnitPicks offers for $19.95,.... It has 1 wood size 6, one metal size 7 & 1 acrylic plastic size 8.... and 2 cables....... That way you get to try them & decide which kind you prefer....... I ordered the sample set & received it within a week..... They are great to deal with.....


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Alene said:


> I very seldom enter into conversations, but I read every thing. This site is so great for learning. I have been for 2 yrs trying to make a decent sock. Then some of the ladies started talking about the magic loop method. After much talking to my self I decided to try it. Much to my surprised I pick it up right away. Now I have the Harmony starter set and a couple of sites for magic loop socks and I HAVE A SOCK! I am so proud of my self. a sweet baby sock for a new Grand baby. Thank you so much KP ladies for all the help and encouragement you give. I am so grateful for this site.


Congratulations on your completion of "sock." I too found the magic loop just recently and think it's great. I was wondering if I could do a baby sock on Magic Loop (So few stitches?). Anyway, keep up the good work.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

In stitches said:


> Hi
> For those who have depression or been depressed, I have been there, done that. It is a cruel condition that makes you be someone you had no intention of ever being and would ever want to be. I have put it behind me, but with no curing answers. I have it start to creep back evey once in a while, but I can feel it and I just keep busy. And forgive myself......that is some how really important. Other wise I am still the happy person I want to be.


I am in full agreement with what you just said. It's a horrible condition and takes you to another place ( a dark place) and yes, it does creep in. It's knowing how to recognize it and be strong enough to be able to focus on something else, usually the knitting for me or going outside and looking around at the garden or something like that. I think what you said about forgiving yourself is so relevant. Thank you, God Bless x


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Carol. I will try and find a store in Scotland that sells Harmony needles because I think the postage would be quite expensive from America for just buying the starter set.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

I would like to say thank you to all you kind ladies for taking the trouble to reply to my query re Harmony knitting needles. I am going to take the advice offered and buy the starter set with the wood, metal and plastic needles and that way I can decide which suits me best before I go ahead and buy the full set.

Thank you all again

Maggie


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you dandylion, yes we love her too, she is a goofball! I guess that is pretty common for boxers! I am glad you enjoyed the picture.


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't start my day here,but try to end my evening here.I have found so many new sites thru this forum,thanks to all who post the links.I have no interest in facebook or twitter.For me to post anything here is a rarity as I like to knit but not chat so much online.But this is a strong hobby that I really enjoy.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

This is as close as I can come to having sisters! I grew up in a family of little brothers and didn't have that special bond sisters seem to have. So I had 3 daughters and now have 6 granddaughters, 2 GD-in-law and 2 great-granddaughters! It's such a pleasure to read these entries every morning before coffee and even before my beloved old man gets up. This is my addiction...I see that I'm in good company! Thanks to all of you who have enriched my days and taught me so much.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Carlyta - I used to live in Columbia, Maryland and there was a great place in Baltimore that was a huge warehouse filled with all different kinds of artists, one of whom was a knitter - but not only did she knit, she had a small farm with alpacas, sheep and goats and harvested the wool, dyed and spun it. You could go and watch her work and buy her wool. It was very exciting. After that experience I would often have a daydream about owning a farm and doing the same thing. Romanticized about it really....but wouldn't that just be the life?


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

crjc said:


> By-the-way, am I the only person from Canada on this forum? Just wondering.


You are not alone here. There are more Canucks here than one could imagine. I am from Newfoundland originally, lived in Calgary, Alberta for 30 + years, retired to New Brunswick 41/2 years ago. How much more Canadian can I be ? LOL. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > By-the-way, am I the only person from Canada on this forum? Just wondering.
> ...


Hi from a former Calgarian, going back soon. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


Welcome back soon, Dorothy !!!!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> georgethefifth said:
> 
> 
> > JoanCB said:
> ...


Thank you, maybe you and I will meet some day. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## annadon (Jul 21, 2011)

It sure does become a very addictive site. I'm amazed at how much information you can get from here. The links to patterns are a bonus too. Long may this forum last!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > georgethefifth said:
> ...


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I just spent an hour and a half reading all the wonderful
responses. All 22 pages. I usually read after lunch or supper.
The spirit here of caring is amazing. I keep telling my mom
and aunt both in their 90's about this site. They aren't into
computers. That has changed recently as I have read them 
patterns and shared beautiful projects. We all knit and crochet.
Now there are three family members reading each day. They
both say how it would have been nice to have women and men
too share about knitting when they were younger. Ilearn something new each time I visit. I always keep this site's link
open. Its wonderful to be a part of this family!


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh!! i know how you feel, i can't wait to get on to the site every morning to see what new and wonderful things are happening in our world . I have now created a whole new folder just for KP patterns and have also found some new sites i didn't know existed, Thanks for the help ladies if this keeps up i will have to invest in another cupboard to put everything in.Hope you all have a lovely week-end..
Sharolynn


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


You sound just like me. My husband is always telling me I'll never use up all the yarn I already have, let alone what I keep buying. As for patterns, well I'd have to live two lifetimes and then some to make everything I've saved and bought!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh !! how I wish I could start the day with KP...but if I did , I know I would not get a thing done!!!!!!
I get up at 6:00 and have my quiet time with my coffee and paper and do my meditation...When my husband gets up, he needs my help...then I make a big breakfast, and we share some time....I do not get on the computer until around 4:00...after dinner I go on until the 8:00 movie..that we watch together..(if a ball game is on I jump for joy!!!) because then I come back until bed time....judy in oz


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

bowler said:


> Hello I have just read with interest your post and hope you can give me some advice on Harmony knitting needles. I was wondering whether to buy the starter pack of KnitPro circular needles but I am not sure whether to go for straight needles or circular. Can circular needles be used for any knitting project e.g. not just socks! Although I am a knitter I haven't knitted for years and things seem to have moved on since I last picked up knitting needles.
> 
> Thank you


As I said in one of my posts, I bought the Harmony circular set, and don't think I'll ever use my straights again, they absolutely can be used for any knitting project.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


  :lol: We are just terrible and I'm looking ashamed. :lol: Hope you are having a "ball" with your "yarn." Ooh, that's too corny!


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

I also bought an external hard-drive last week ,what a wonderful thing .. it took me ages to transfer everything,with all the pics of my 9 grand-children,and yes all my saved patterns, now the next move will be to sort through them all and see if i have just maybe doubled up along the way,what a mission i have set myself..
Sharolynn


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


Very funny. I start the day here too. Facebook? What's that? This is seriously addicting!


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

MMg - Needlework is a store in San Diego at Fashion Valley Mall. I live way north of there. The problem is that I don't drive on the freeways because they scare the s**t out of me as everyone drives about 80 to 95 miles an hour. So I can only go to the stores if someone younger is willing to take me. In this case it is my SIL because I have voluntered to make her kids hats.

Mountain Mama- I do have patterns on my computer and I agree that burning a copy when you are ready to do the project is the way to go. I am very computer challenged however, and my sweet system administer is off to Slovakia for 6 to 9 weeks. So in the event I can't get my patterns to come up I have a backup set of paper. Heaven forbid I should be without access to a new pattern.

May I also say that I can't believe this topic has grown so huge. I love reading the different comments everyone has made. You have all convinced me that Harmony needles is the way to go, that magic loop is not that hard, there is such a thing as a life saving line so I don't have to frog the entire project, that it is ok to have several projects going at once and I am not crazy for doing so, and that there is a sisterhood (and gents) out there when I need shoring up. Thank you so much for all your comments and your beautiful handiwork. You all are an inspiration.


----------



## Grandma Dot (Apr 21, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Sarah,
> 
> We all feel the same way about each other. Fortunately, I'm still "under control" and only buying enough yarn and needles for one project at a time. I think I'm in the minority, though! Looking forward to seeing some of your projects.
> 
> ...


Are you a real person? I never suspected that someone could stick to one project at a time!!! I really should make a provision in my will for all my projects and yarn stashes.


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Shirley, I also sit here every morning with my cuppa and the sun streaming in the window as it's too cold to go outside till the frosts gone usually around 10am, i currently have 3 projects going just so i don't get bored a cardigan for grandson No 2, a crochet bedspread for gran-daughter No 4 and dolls clothes to put in the girls Xmas box, that should keep me going for a little while at least. We come up to Redcliff quite a bit have a cousin that lives in Redcliff not far from the beach,it's a beautiful spot.. Have a good day 
Sharolynn


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> i am different to most of you i finish my day on this site


Actually, i start, dawdle, AND finish my day here!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

When I started to write this we were on page 22 and then the phone rang and now I see we are on page 23...I am wondering if I will be the start of page 24....
I agree with everything that has been said before me about this wonderful forum...(BTW who started it? and when did it start? anyone know?
Great site..great band of ladies so willing to share and help out with our 'little' problems we tend to have.
I just love looking at all the pictures of all you very talented ladies work. It is an inspiration!!
Thanks to all for making my day by putting a smile on my face and a warm fuzzy feeling in my heart with this great hobby we have chosen.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sharolynn16 said:


> I also bought an external hard-drive last week ,what a wonderful thing .. it took me ages to transfer everything,with all the pics of my 9 grand-children,and yes all my saved patterns, now the next move will be to sort through them all and see if i have just maybe doubled up along the way,what a mission i have set myself..
> Sharolynn


I wish I knew what you were talking about. It sounds like something I would like to learn to do. Too bad all of these things came about when I'm about to turn 70. I guess my want to learn list miight keep me young -- if I don't run out of time :roll:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sharolynn16 said:
> 
> 
> > I also bought an external hard-drive last week ,what a wonderful thing .. it took me ages to transfer everything,with all the pics of my 9 grand-children,and yes all my saved patterns, now the next move will be to sort through them all and see if i have just maybe doubled up along the way,what a mission i have set myself..
> ...


P S your adorable little pup is too cute!


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

BettyAnn, You made me laugh!! I have printed off more patterns than I could ever knit in two lifetimes, but guess it's become an addiction. But considering some addictions, ours isn't too bad......


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wellll! This has been an amazing journey - getting through these 23 pages. I've been on KP now for a few months and now I can actually relate to the people who are on Facebook (me not being one of them). I feel like I've gotten to know so many of you and just love feeling like part of a big family.
I am no longer working so I don't have to get up early for a job, but I find myself getting up very early(for me) just to run to my computer. My DH bought me a new laptop of my very own a few weeks ago. He says "I think you really like that thing". I used to read the newspaper and do the crossword puzzle first thing with my coffee, but no more. It's KP I want to check out first. Sometimes I don't get to the paper till late in the day. And I'm now worried about not getting my knitting done.
One thing I miss is some of the people who were posting here when I first joined and don't seem to hear from any more. I wonder if one becomes burned out, bored or just realizes there are too many other things to do.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

past said:


> I was already in trouble before I found this site a couple months ago. Now I'm in even more trouble. I'm never without knitting or crocheting with me. I'm restricted to my stash because I live in a 35 foot RV. I have a small stash of left over yarns in a bag in the closet. My stash of yarn I still want to make into projects sits in 2 bags by my chair in the corner. I have 3 projects on needles and one on the hook right now. All this site did was give me a resource for even more patterns and more challenges for new stitches like enterloc which I have yet decided to try. Right now we are working in a campground and most weeks I work 3-4 hours every day. This winter we will be heading west and working in a campground 2 days a week. I will have 5 whole days to do nothing but knit. I have already searched the internet and found that there is a LYS with classes in tatting which I've always wanted to learn. Can't wait for yet another srtring craft from the past that is still active in the future.


Pam... I am also a Pam(pami to my friends), I, too, live in a small condo, space being of a premium. Do entrelac... you can crochete or knit. Trust me... it looks & sounds more complicated than it is. 
What part of the west are you migrating to? Have a wonderful & safe travel! Pami


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Good luck the internet is an amazing world. We are so lucky. I am sure people will help you with understanding external hard drives . We have one but my husband is my IT man.... makes it so much easier. I want he works it out....Life is good...


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

bily said:


> HaHa I laughed out loud when I read this, because I finish my day with KP (different time zone)and I have given up fb completely - it is so boring compared to this forum, and you are all so much nicer to each other. Thank goodness I found it.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Kp has been my downfall.LOL i want to be "with my friends" and my knitting is getting behind. The baby blanket I'm working on is going to be for 1st grade show and tell if I don't get busy. Bless you all.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wooldeb said:


> Good luck the internet is an amazing world. We are so lucky. I am sure people will help you with understanding external hard drives . We have one but my husband is my IT man.... makes it so much easier. I want he works it out....Life is good...


Hmmmm Don't we all wish we had one of those --- exactly like that. Good that you appreciate him. :thumbup:


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I, too, check in here every day, but have to wait until I get home from work and get the grandkids taken care of....always something interesting to learn and see! Thanks to all of you! )


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Wellll! This has been an amazing journey - getting through these 23 pages. I've been on KP now for a few months and now I can actually relate to the people who are on Facebook (me not being one of them). I feel like I've gotten to know so many of you and just love feeling like part of a big family.
> I am no longer working so I don't have to get up early for a job, but I find myself getting up very early(for me) just to run to my computer. My DH bought me a new laptop of my very own a few weeks ago. He says "I think you really like that thing". I used to read the newspaper and do the crossword puzzle first thing with my coffee, but no more. It's KP I want to check out first. Sometimes I don't get to the paper till late in the day. And I'm now worried about not getting my knitting done.
> One thing I miss is some of the people who were posting here when I first joined and don't seem to hear from any more. I wonder if one becomes burned out, bored or just realizes there are too many other things to do.


Nooooooooo... most likely, they're paceing themselves... ha ha ha . This site is a time eater & I read here more than I knit. So don't be offended. Christmas is coming & gifters need to get started!!! So some may back off a tad... I know I'll have to... maybe later, tho!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't know how I found KP, but thank God I did. I have crocheted for most all of my 66 years and have done some knitting. This site has encouraged me to broaden my horizons. I have learned so many new techniques and new things to try. I feel as if I have found a new family and world of friends. This is a very uplifting, positive site and I find myself rushing to my computer each morning to read the postings and look at all the beautiful pictures of everyone's work. There are no words to express what a wonderful group of women you are and how very much you have enriched my life...I am sending you all my love and many hugs and may God Bless the person who started this site and keeps it going!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

dandylion: You are younger than I am by 6 years. I don't know what I'd do without the internet and all the things I do on the computer....case in point....we have two sets of twin great-grandchildren now 3 months and 8 months old. They live in Brooklyn and we live near Seattle. We Skype with them and the older babies seem to recognize us now when we're on the camera. It has been the greatest gift to be able to see them live and in motion, since it's too difficult for us to travel across the country. Never too old to learn...it just takes more patience from the teacher.


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

Betty Ann that is too funny. I have quite a "stash" on my hard drive as well.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> dandylion: You are younger than I am by 6 years. I don't know what I'd do without the internet and all the things I do on the computer....case in point....we have two sets of twin great-grandchildren now 3 months and 8 months old. They live in Brooklyn and we live near Seattle. We Skype with them and the older babies seem to recognize us now when we're on the camera. It has been the greatest gift to be able to see them live and in motion, since it's too difficult for us to travel across the country. Never too old to learn...it just takes more patience from the teacher.


Yes, I agree. I love the internet. I just can't keep up with the jargon.  I thought hard drive was something you added to make more room in the computer. The refreenced hard drive sounded like something like a "floppy disk" very outdated item I once heard about, but it was discontinued b efore I really learned about it. Things just keep moving on, miles ahead of me, and at a pace that is too fast. You're probably right I'll have to find a good, patient teacher. :thumbup:


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sharolynn16 said:
> 
> 
> > I also bought an external hard-drive last week ,what a wonderful thing .. it took me ages to transfer everything,with all the pics of my 9 grand-children,and yes all my saved patterns, now the next move will be to sort through them all and see if i have just maybe doubled up along the way,what a mission i have set myself..
> ...


Hi dandylion....We are in the same boat...I will be 72 this year...I keep things simple now..I like to see things finished. I gave a lot of things to different guilds ..to be used...will never have time to do all the things I thiught I would do...It is a more relaxed time now....BUT my son said I need a new camera so I can post pictures of my things on this site. Now I know what my Birthday gift will be. Another thing to learn how to do!!!!! Never enough time...at any age!!! judy in oz


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

.


Judy in oz said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Sharolynn16 said:
> ...


Thanks for the understandng reply. And don't you just love how offhand their remarks are. Like you know exactly what they are saying :thumbup:


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree. I say to my husband.....I have to check in and see what the knitters are doing today. Friendship comes in all
places..........Glad we have each other.


----------



## Marnieknits (May 14, 2011)

Hi, 

Used to square dance myself and a family friend was a caller for years and years. I'm learning how to spin and can hardly wait to be beyond the beginner's stage. Used to live in Hillsboro for 30 years before I retired and moved here. My sister and I just opened a small yarn store in Gilchrist 45 miles south of Bend....small world isn't it!!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


I love Dunkin Donut coffee, but isn't it more then Folgers?


----------



## Rockfish54 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would not dare to open this first thing in the morning.....that would be the end of the day! Do we need an INTERVENTION....naaaaaaahhh! LOL This is a great site. So glad I found it...))


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I try to start my day with prayer and the forum. It is a pleasure to meet and communicate with such a diverse group of people who share a common interest. The vast knowledge gained from this group is something money can not buy. The people here make you feel like you have known them all your life.


----------



## negra (Feb 10, 2011)

Sarahwe: I know what you mean, I work so dont get to look at forum during the day but at night prior to going to bed is the only thing I look at on the computer, then I go to bed and knit or crochet for about 1/2 hour to 1 hour to relax and then go to sleep. Good luck with your projects.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

celiaayr57 said:


> I also start the day on this site but I also have a Facebook but I am more on this site than talking to my relatives on Facebook.


I have Facebook also, but only on it to keep up with family in different states. See pictures of the family and kids. 
KP is another story, some mornings my DH will bring me coffee in bed. I grab my cell phone and start reading KP. Sometimes until the battery dies on the phone. Forced into retirement due to illness so I have lots of time for KP and knitting.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

To all the Ladies of a Certain Age...if you don't have Skype, learn what it is and GET IT! It's a little camera that sits on top of your monitor and you can enjoy sessions of seeing your dear ones in living color as they are...all they need is the same little camera. I understand from the old man that it sells for about $5, and the newer computers and laptops already have them built in. It's a free service..DO IT; you'll love it!


----------



## chele (May 25, 2011)

Trader Joe coffee is vey good for the price but only available in some states.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> celiaayr57 said:
> 
> 
> > I also start the day on this site but I also have a Facebook but I am more on this site than talking to my relatives on Facebook.
> ...


For every 'down-side' there seems to be an 'up-side'. So sorry that you became ill... but thankful that you have good hobbies & KP...! (I will pray...is that okay with you)?


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

LadyDi said:


> I agree. I say to my husband.....I have to check in and see what the knitters are doing today. Friendship comes in all
> places..........Glad we have each other.


I totally agree! I am so excited to have friends in other countries too. What a joy even if online friends. Loving this!


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Bowler, I use my circular needles for everything. Don't like the ends of straight needles jabbing me in the ribs as I knit.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

Funny that we all feel the same.I don't have many knitting friends so I cherish my time on this site.So lovely to talk to people with the same passion.I do check Facebook daily but am blessed by friends who only talk positively and share some really interesting things.


----------



## Tootsie1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I discovered this site in Feb and I am totally addicted to it. In fact something happened and the daily news letters stopped coming. When I inquired I was told that I designated it a spam. I don't know how that happened and I was almost going through withdrawls....(I shouldn't joke about this) so I stooped so low as to create an e-mail address in my dog's name so I can get my daily fix! That's how much I love it. I have knitted since I was 7 and now I am retirement age, but I have learned more since Feb that in all that time.....and YOUTUBE for help with stitches is amazing....I learned that here. I love looking at what everyone is working on and all the help eveyone provides.


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

no I'm from Canada too, Ontario actually


crjc said:


> By-the-way, am I the only person from Canada on this forum? Just wondering.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Sarah,
> 
> We all feel the same way about each other. Fortunately, I'm still "under control" and only buying enough yarn and needles for one project at a time. I think I'm in the minority, though! Looking forward to seeing some of your projects.
> 
> ...


 This is the fun part of this site. Not only do I learn something everyday, but I also can read people in Australia and England -everywhere! And I'm right over the hill from Redwood City in Half Moon Bay.


----------



## Marnieknits (May 14, 2011)

How about that!! I was born and raised in San Bruno, CA...right over the hill from you.


----------



## anna1153 (May 20, 2011)

Hi there, I live in Hillsboro, OR. if you live here don't forget to go to the Sock Summit at the convention center this weekend. they have great deals on yarn ETC...


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> To all the Ladies of a Certain Age...if you don't have Skype, learn what it is and GET IT! It's a little camera that sits on top of your monitor and you can enjoy sessions of seeing your dear ones in living color as they are...all they need is the same little camera. I understand from the old man that it sells for about $5, and the newer computers and laptops already have them built in. It's a free service..DO IT; you'll love it!


I would be lost without Skype. My son and his family live in Switzerland while I'm in the states. Even though I've only seen my 3 1/2 year old grandson a few times, he knows who we, his cousins, aunt and uncle are. We talk a couple of times a week and half the time it's because he wants to "see" us ;-)

:-D :-D


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

anna1153 said:


> Hi there, I live in Hillsboro, OR. if you live here don't forget to go to the Sock Summit at the convention center this weekend. they have great deals on yarn ETC...


Anna, I saw mention of the sock summit earlier and asked what it was. I've read thru this thread and maybe I just missed it, but I still don't know what it's all about. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I am also in Oregon, SE Portland (Clackamas). I have knit off and on for years but now that I have discovered this sire and Ravelry, I have started knitting again with gusto and a greater appreciation of knitting. I've learned to fit knitting in while watching TV or visiting friends and relatives. It's also gotten other people to get back into their knitting. I have started tackling the unfinished projects I began years back, some I have just unraveled and stored for future useage. I've been working on a different venue of self-employment until the job market gets stronger here.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> anna1153 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I live in Hillsboro, OR. if you live here don't forget to go to the Sock Summit at the convention center this weekend. they have great deals on yarn ETC...
> ...


Okay, I goggled it, know what it is, and am sorry I didn't know about it sooner, because registration now closed! 
:hunf: Maybe next year!


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

I love this site, and have met some wonderful Ladies here! I start my morning out with KP and end it here at night with KP LOL... I've been so inspired here to knit and crochet more and more! Its good to meet you too Sarah!


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Best time of the day before I am required elsewhere is to sit down and see whats happening on KP. Where else is it possible to have a knitting bee at 6.30 am?


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

There used to be a TV show in Australia called "Your Life on the Lawn" where a presenter would take everything out of a person's home and put it on the lawn and divide it into piles - Keeping, Selling ,Throwing Away. I have just had a thought - what would our lawns look like with all our stashes, patterns, WIP's etc spread across them?


----------



## fluffysgv (May 26, 2011)

I totally agree with all you've said, Carol (UK), KP is my late night addiction


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well having got to page 26 and reading all your responses what would you all have done if the internet or computers were never around, would hate to think what like the phone bills would be if you were all to talk to each other that way, I totally agree this has been the best site for me first thing in the morning, housework gets done inbetween, I would love to have a stash but hubby wouldn't allow, besides don't know where put it, I just buy my wool whenever I need it, but the question I was going to ask was you were talking about needles, I use dpns, and most of the patterns use circular which is the best,not having used them yet was just wondering. Looking forward to the next pages for more of your responses.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


I really like a hot cup of coffee in the morning, however, I didn't need the caffeine. I heard of a great replacement-Teechino. It tastes like coffee but no caffeine. It's carob, nut and coffee flavor. It's not cheep but doesn't give me cravings or the other side effects that coffee does.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> To all the Ladies of a Certain Age...if you don't have Skype, learn what it is and GET IT! It's a little camera that sits on top of your monitor and you can enjoy sessions of seeing your dear ones in living color as they are...all they need is the same little camera. I understand from the old man that it sells for about $5, and the newer computers and laptops already have them built in. It's a free service..DO IT; you'll love it!


I know what you mean. We do the same thing with our grandchildren who live in AZ. We live in MN. It is so neat to see them and talk to them face to face. Our oldest, 11 years, plays the violin for us. Our youngest, 2years, shows us his firetruck. Grandpa then brings out his. It is an old mighty tonka hook andladder that used to be my sons. My son is 42. They have fun comparing. The 4 year old likes books read to her. We keep some of her favorites by the computer. The 7 year old likes to read jokes and to make up some of her own. Modern technology it is great. Actually you can do it with a yahoo account if you both have a yahoo address. That is what we use with them. Their other grandparents use skype.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love this site, too. I have a Facebook account that I look at about once a week or so. If I miss a day here there is something missing--all my on-line knitting friends, teachers and charming people from around the world,

Karen


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree. To find others who share the love of knitting is really wonderful, and all the patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, we all seem to love this site. I don't do facebok either and see no reason for it. To much information is out there and has no business. But I am sure we will never be able to stop that. But here we seem to all have so much in common. My stash is only going down because I am trying to make as many dishcloths as possibe for christmas. The girls I have taught to knit are helping me get rid of yarn also. But with the start of school I am sure they will slow down on knitting. Now my coffee drinkers have started to crochet.
They all say they are to old to learn to knit. So I am trying to help them with crochet, but my first love is knitting. At least I got them to make use of their time. Ha!


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

my sister is coming to my house for 3 days next month so i need to rearrange my stash so she can use the room.we are going to go through the yarn to see if she needs any.i think the real reason she is coming is to spend the day at the fair and leave her with my grown sons at a concert to hear neil mcoy.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Funny as it seems I love this forum. I too come here first thing after I get through my news mail, and inbetween forum links. I was and still have a facebook account and my daughter is after me to help her in frontierville. But I don't use Facebook much anymore. This is where I want to be. I will eventually get there and help her out when I have time. Seriously though, Thaxs Ladies and Gents for a great fourm. It has been a long time since I found a site that I enjoy being on so much that it is one of the first things I look forward to each day.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Maw said:


> Yes, we all seem to love this site. I don't do facebok either and see no reason for it. To much information is out there and has no business. But I am sure we will never be able to stop that. But here we seem to all have so much in common. My stash is only going down because I am trying to make as many dishcloths as possibe for christmas. The girls I have taught to knit are helping me get rid of yarn also. But with the start of school I am sure they will slow down on knitting. Now my coffee drinkers have started to crochet.
> They all say they are to old to learn to knit. So I am trying to help them with crochet, but my first love is knitting. At least I got them to make use of their time. Ha!


I crocheted since I was 8 years old and tried to learn to knit several times and always gave up. Last winter, at 68 years old, I decided I was going to learn to knit and not give up until I had gotten the hang of it. I did and am loving it. So tell your coffee drinkers they can't be too old--no such thing !!!!

Karen


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

Afiya Hope "Don" is comming your way. He should help Texas out of a world of hurt. Judy in Fl.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Here I am again this morning, waiting for my latt&#279; that my sweet husband makes me every morning, iPad on my lap reading today's KP. I started this thread yesterday morning before I went to work, and can't believe it's grown to 27 pages! Obviously we all have found this to be a social network in which we feel safe and accepted for who we are, as well as a forum full of such a huge wealth of talent and knowledge! 

No work for me today - only a square dance I'm helping to call at 11 this morning, then a day all to myself to knit or spin or crochet or tat to my hearts content.

I hope each of you wonderful ladies and gentlemen have a wonderful, enriched day filled with whatever makes you happy!

I love all of you!


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't start my day with KP I finish it You all have become my calming last thing Thanks !


----------



## jatty (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, Sarah, for starting this wonderful "thread" With so much tragedy in the news, it's so nice to start my day in this wonderful international community who share a passion. I have little time to knit and crochet, but I enjoy it immensely when I do. More important, it is such a stress relief. Enjoy your day, and thanks again. Hugs to all from NYC.


----------



## gshowman (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly! It is wonderful to be able to communicate with other knitters from around the world! This site is my inspiration and my confidence booster and my respite from the day. 

Thanks for everyone being here.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Bonmouse 65--There is an Alpaca farm about 30 minutes from my house in Upper Marlboro, MD. The owner has meetups there for us to see the alpacas. We get to pet them too. She showed me how she cleans the fleece but she sends the fleece to another company to have it spun. She also sells the yarn. It's labeled with the name of the alpaca that the fleeced was sheared from. When we first visited the farm in June, one of the alpacas, Camilla, was pregnant. She had a female cria on July 14th. They named her Genova. It's been too hot here to visit the farm. The owner said I can come later to meet Genova. I plan to take the grandkids when I go. It is nice visiting the farm. Have a nice weekend, stay cool.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I knew a couple of people who used to spin yarn from dog hair. These same people wanted to experiment with dying with natural products from the Coop camp near Delton, Michigan. I had actually collected some 19th century instructions for how to do this--including what should be used to "fix" (they used a specific word for that) the dye. The natural colors were mainly browns and golds. I used to do tie dying with the kids--gather "fox" grapes from the tennis courts on U of C campus--the variety of colors is amazing. We fixed the T-shirts in something (maybe vinegar?). am going to start a new thread with this ramble. "Dying spun yarn.)


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Lok forward to this place every day--Don't do facebook --I feel we are friends here and really enjoy the connection to each other. Sometimes it evening when I can read KP but wouldn't miss it-- My favorite coffee is with hazelnut creamer and no cal sweetner--My drink of preference!!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for starting this topic. I've gotten a bit teary eyed reading these posts. I feel I have so many friends here on KP. Sometimes when something happens during the day- knitting or other- I'll think to myself "my friends on KP will understand".
I love reading others posts, asking questions, all the helpful advice and understanding...


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Chava said:


> I knew a couple of people who used to spin yarn from dog hair. These same people wanted to experiment with dying with natural products from the Coop camp near Delton, Michigan. I had actually collected some 19th century instructions for how to do this--including what should be used to "fix" (they used a specific word for that) the dye. The natural colors were mainly browns and golds. I used to do tie dying with the kids--gather "fox" grapes from the tennis courts on U of C campus--the variety of colors is amazing. We fixed the T-shirts in something (maybe vinegar?). am going to start a new thread with this ramble. "Dying spun yarn.)


I had a girlfriend whose beloved samoyed (sp?) had to be put down. She had the vet shave him, and I blended the fiber with wool, dyed it with cochineal (beautiful pink color) then re-blended with un-dyed wool, spun it up and made us both sweaters. Some people have thought it was a disgusting thing to do, but it kept the memory of her pet alive for her, and made some beautiful yarn. I'll have to dig out that sweater and post a pic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

meran said:


> There used to be a TV show in Australia called "Your Life on the Lawn" where a presenter would take everything out of a person's home and put it on the lawn and divide it into piles - Keeping, Selling ,Throwing Away. I have just had a thought - what would our lawns look like with all our stashes, patterns, WIP's etc spread across them?


Here the similar show is called 'Hoarders Buried Alive'. In my case, due to the microscopic nature of my patch of un-built-upon land, I'd need at least a good sized school yard. If it were to be everything in the whole house, make that a football field!


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

If you did put the yarn out on the lawn, you could exlplain that you are just laying out a pattern for knitting a rug. uh maybe??? If you know your neighbours they all know that you are nuts anyway..........don't disillusion them............Hee Hee.
My neighbours never see me. I think that they think that I don't exist. I am just to happy doing my crafts.......... and I hate the heat anyway.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Hi, Bonmouse 65--There is an Alpaca farm about 30 minutes from my house in Upper Marlboro, MD. The owner has meetups there for us to see the alpacas. We get to pet them too. She showed me how she cleans the fleece but she sends the fleece to another company to have it spun. She also sells the yarn. It's labeled with the name of the alpaca that the fleeced was sheared from. When we first visited the farm in June, one of the alpacas, Camilla, was pregnant. She had a female cria on July 14th. They named her Genova. It's been too hot here to visit the farm. The owner said I can come later to meet Genova. I plan to take the grandkids when I go. It is nice visiting the farm. Have a nice weekend, stay cool.


Oh wow Carlyta - how very special! I know you must love the visits. Alpacas are so sweet - at least most of them. Enjoy it enough for both of us. Take pictures next time and post them if you can. It would be great to see them.


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


When we get near a "Save-A-Lot" store, we always buy their
"Mc Daniel" coffee, just cause that's our last name and it is good; but we are not gourmet coffee people, usually just buy whatever is on sale.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I had never thought of it before until I saw your story about spinning the fur from your dog into yarn.. I have a party colored cocker spaniel that I clip every month. I get a full can of fur from her every time. I wonder how if I could spin this. You started me thinking in a different direction. This could be fun. thank you


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_2074274_spin-yarn-from-dog-hair.html


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

If you want to have someone spin it for you, here is a site that you might find interesting. Enjoy! 

http://www.dettasspindle.net/WoofspunDogYarn/WoofspunDogYarn.html


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

In stitches said:


> If you did put the yarn out on the lawn, you could exlplain that you are just laying out a pattern for knitting a rug. uh maybe??? If you know your neighbours they all know that you are nuts anyway..........don't disillusion them............Hee Hee.
> My neighbours never see me. I think that they think that I don't exist. I am just to happy doing my crafts.......... and I hate the heat anyway.


Hi Stitches, where are you in Saskatchewan? Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I checked out these sites. Thank you ladies.


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

I live in Regina. Have all of my 60 years. It used to be naice size but now exspansion is full throttle. We are getting a large re-routing station for all the products shipped into Vancouver. We are glad but it will sure give us truck traffic. The trains bring the containers and then they go out from here. It is windy today thank goodness but the heat sucks and it is humid as well.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like a hot cup of coffee in the morning, however, I didn't need the caffeine. I heard of a great replacement-Teechino. It tastes like coffee but no caffeine. It's carob, nut and coffee flavor. It's not cheep but doesn't give me cravings or the other side effects that coffee does.[/quote]

By Doctor's orders, I have been drinking ONLY DECAF COFFEE or DECAF TEA since 1968..... Wow... That's a long time.....
But I've survived and been much healthier......
I love the Latte's or Flavored Iced or Hot coffee's.... BUT ALWAYS DECAF...... I just purchased one of the single serve coffee makers this past May.... I love it....


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

In stitches said:


> I live in Regina. Have all of my 60 years. It used to be naice size but now exspansion is full throttle. We are getting a large re-routing station for all the products shipped into Vancouver. We are glad but it will sure give us truck traffic. The trains bring the containers and then they go out from here. It is windy today thank goodness but the heat sucks and it is humid as well.


My youngesst daughter Lori lives in Regina with her husband. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL.. Isn't it FUN... 

I too have more stash now just trying to use it up...


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Bonmouse65--here are some of the pics from our first visit. The brown Alpaca, Camilla, is the one that had Genova. She was pregnant when I took this pic. The owner says she ate too much clover. It gives them indigestion. That's why she was laying on the ground. Will send pics of Genova when I see her.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh What Beautiful Future Sweaters!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that was a good idea. That way she had her dog was always with her. We have our animals cremated with their ashes in a decorative box to remember them by. I heard it takes a lot of dog hair to have it spun into yarn. Anyway, I'm trying to save the hair from my daughter's dog when she brushes her. This will take awhile.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh how sweet . Didn't you just want to take one home with you. That face...who wouldn't love that face. Thanks for posting pictures - really love them. Makes my dream live on.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

We get that show here too. This show makes me be sure I don't have a lot of "stuff" in my house (yarn and knit/crochet supplies excluded).


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're welcome. Everyone thought of that but you have to have the right kind of grass for them to eat. And their fur is very soft.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwww!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

LOl. That's what we said. I have a big yard. It would cut down on my lawn bill. :lol:


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


Our favorite is still Columbian. We decide our coffee was the one luxury we would not give up unless we absolutely have to do so. I watch the sales and stock up then to tide us over until the next sale or holiday. Schnuck's usually uses coffee as a holiday lead-in sale. Think the last I paid was $12.89 for 31/33 oz can. Max has changed the can size several times now and I can't remember.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

yes i check here every morning also


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I found the site after I was laid off from work. Five month later, I just went back to work full time so I don't have the time to spend everyday like I did when I was off. but back to work is a good thing...except I miss KP and the weekly knitting group I found at our local yarn shop. So maybe some folks get burned out but others just have life taht gets in the way.


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

CBCarol
I have one of those single serve coffee makers, too, and I love it. Find I do not drink as much coffee now since it's not sitting there going to waste if I don't drink it. Also having a FRESH cup of coffee every time is heaven. I also use only decaf--helps control the blood pressure.


----------



## unicornstar (Jun 23, 2011)

I too thought I would start knitting again my granddaughter wanted a dressing gown after nmy daughter told her about my gran used to knit her one well my gran is gone but her love for knitting is still here so we began needles wool measurements all 
I needed was a pattern and thats when I found this website it been great a week later gown was finished since then I have made a layette bed socks jumpers and other things also downloading patterns and joining this forum its great sometimes I have to change over to Australia kneedles but thats ok


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

olive from idaho said:


> my sister is coming to my house for 3 days next month so i need to rearrange my stash so she can use the room.we are going to go through the yarn to see if she needs any.i think the real reason she is coming is to spend the day at the fair and leave her with my grown sons at a concert to hear neil mcoy.


I just spent a week removing and rearranging my stash from the extra bedroom for my son and his wife who are coming today. More important they are bringing their daughter, my granddaughter. All that work and they are leaving Monday. Jessica will spend the whole week with us. Yeh!


----------



## jeanstrout (Jul 4, 2011)

:-( Yes shame on me. I think it was about a month ago I joined. Today is the first day that I really started getting aquainted.
I finally realized, yes, I have really talented people to visit with, people that like the same craft I have enjoyed ALL my life. How good is this???
Thanks for reminding me


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

August will be dedicated to paint and reorganizing my creation station. It's in dire need of revamping. I think I'll paint the walls a shade of taupe, which is relaxing and a bit more metropolitan. Then lots of shelving in a dark wood color. Add cutting table and work lighting.


----------



## snnemie (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW, can't believe there have been 29 pages regarding this topic, I think one of the most replied and discussed. This forum is wonderful. I've learned so much and fond so many links to patterns, ideas and wonderful people all over the world. Keep it going!! Sandy in Wisconsin.


----------



## jeanstrout (Jul 4, 2011)

Cool  I also have to do a major work and what I once considered my craft room  Hope to have it done before winter sets in. Right now I have a screened in tent I can be out in in the moring early before the heat takes over. Love it because I'm out side  Will work on the craft room so it will be an enjoyable place during the winter months: Love the profile with the kitty.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been knitting for fifty years, love yarn, and reading your all's tips and stuff. Now I'm addicted to this site. Lots of fun, such enthusiastic people!


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

MrsB - You are an inspiration to me! We just moved from Seattle to Santa Barbara. Location is great but I miss my beautiful NW home on Lake Wash. Studio for painting sewing & knit/crochet supplies is 1/4 of the one in Seattle :^( But you inspire me to get busy and make this one work. The challenge is how to fit it all in here!?! Considering the world, my problems are minor.
Penalope


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

MrsB said:


> August will be dedicated to paint and reorganizing my creation station. It's in dire need of revamping. I think I'll paint the walls a shade of taupe, which is relaxing and a bit more metropolitan. Then lots of shelving in a dark wood color. Add cutting table and work lighting.


MrsB - I forgot to add that I think your color ideas for the walls & shelving sound very nice. Glad you're considering good work lighting, too. I'll be watching for a report on your progress :^)
Penalope


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

On another forum there is a whole thread on "how to hide your stash." Very creative ideas there. So far I get the feeling from this forum that most of the people here if not actually being husbands, as some are, the husbands/partners they have may have mild problems with stash sizes and such but are pretty much helpful and supportive. Some participate or have alternative stashes of their own. Is this naive of me? Since my apartment is basically one big stash, the recent addition of a new baby stash was greeted only with "when will you knit me something?" I explained I am a very slow knitter, but the purchase of some yarn and/or accessories would encourage me in that direction. I have grown mature enough that I did not respond, as I might have in previous lives, "It's always about you, isn't it?" :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Will this work??? LOL! I made it very colorful because I know you love colors.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Will this work??? LOL! I made it very colorful because I know you love colors.


Is there a way i can print this by itself? I'm technologically challenged. Great design, fun idea.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Will this work??? LOL! I made it very colorful because I know you love colors.


 I love it !!! Very nice !


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Very colorful! Good job!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

You can right click on the picture and save it to your pictures. After saving it to your pictures you can right click on it again and click on print. There is also sticker paper you can buy from craft stores for bumper stickers.Have any other question be happy to answer them if I can.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> You can right click on the picture and save it to your pictures. After saving it to your pictures you can right click on it again and click on print. There is also sticker paper you can buy from craft stores for bumper stickers.Have any other question be happy to answer them if I can.


Thank you very much, but my computer is an old Mac and it didn't work. Not to worry, thanks for the try.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry. I never own a Mac before. I'm not unsure how to save on a Mac.. Do you know of the year it is? Maybe I can fine something to help you on line. 



I just found out you can drag and drop pictures to your desk top from a web page.. How cool is that. You can print from there to..


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Will this work??? LOL! I made it very colorful because I know you love colors.


Very nice! Thanks for a great pic. Printing worked like a charm with the image coming out 4" X 10-1/2". As you advised, when printing be sure to save in pictures, THEN right click on image, then right click to choose print option.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> You can right click on the picture and save it to your pictures. After saving it to your pictures you can right click on it again and click on print. There is also sticker paper you can buy from craft stores for bumper stickers.Have any other question be happy to answer them if I can.


Thanks. I got it to my pictures, so I can print it !!!!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

MrsB said:


> August will be dedicated to paint and reorganizing my creation station. It's in dire need of revamping. I think I'll paint the walls a shade of taupe, which is relaxing and a bit more metropolitan. Then lots of shelving in a dark wood color. Add cutting table and work lighting.


Tomorrow morning I have plans to reorganize that unorganized extra room that holds my yarn and stuff. How nice it will be embracing the yarn and relishing in the colors. I know you all understand. Let's hope it is not to hot as it becomes very uncomfortable upstairs. Everyone have a nice Sunday.
Shula


----------



## lorimorris (Jun 27, 2011)

Isn't it fun to know there are so many others who enjoy the things we do? No one else in my family can understand why my hands need to be busy continually with knitting or crocheting. I feel like others understand where I'm coming from on KP. Thanks! I so enjoy the wisdom and the laughter... feel like each of you are sitting on my sofa with me. Have a great day! Off to knit...


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Your welcome..


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Need any help??? Hint hint. *giggle*



shula said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > August will be dedicated to paint and reorganizing my creation station. It's in dire need of revamping. I think I'll paint the walls a shade of taupe, which is relaxing and a bit more metropolitan. Then lots of shelving in a dark wood color. Add cutting table and work lighting.
> ...


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

I tried it again and it worked!  My computer must have needed a dinner break-or something. Thank you.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

YAY! *claps hands together jumps up and down with glee*


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Oh Reanna,
That is just great...but people over here would wonder what drug I was on...
well done!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

vonnienz11, 
You want me to tone down the colours a bit???? lol!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I actually organized the files on my hard drive, captured knitting patterns, knitting pictures, and knitting journal into accessible files. located and renamed the pictures I wanted to upload to the forum at some point and copied them to my knitting pictures folder. As yet I have not been able to upload them to this forum, But I will!!


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol...I start my day this way also, a good cup of coffee and KP, I'm learning so much. The problem is, I just leave the tab open while I work and just keep checking in during the day, and evening.
> Happy knit/crocheting everbody.


Just saw your beautiful white & pink sweater next to your sign-in. Where did you get the pattern from? Or can you send along a copy to [email protected] ?
Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What did I used to do with all my time before I found Knitting Paradise? Oh, yeah - knit!
> 
> Patterns - when I transfered all my patterns from the computer to a portable hard drive, the progress window announced that there were over seven thousand files to transfer!! Each file being one pattern - either Word or pdf - and add to that the massive number I printed out before retirement and all the knitting books and magazines .... I'd need several lifetimes in solitary confinement, with housekeeping and a cook, to ever hope to knit just a sizeable portion of them!
> 
> I need a bumper stitcker for my bicycle, and it needs to say: "I LOVE KNITTING PARADISE!"


Oh how I would love some solitary confinement!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

In case you don't have enough to do

The Big Book of Knitting a 480 pdf file (one CD in size)
The Dirty Book of Knitting

Are available and downloadable pdf files.

My IT buddy is fixing me up with knitting and other files for the Kindle.
Showing me how to find and download these files.

I will share what I have when I am more organized.

I still value what I have collected myself. First of all I am familiar with it.

Do you realize we all have an unlimited stash of patterns?


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

celiaayr57 said:


> I also start the day on this site but I also have a Facebook but I am more on this site than talking to my relatives on Facebook.


I found this site through an add on Facebook. i prefer this over FB and I am getting to where I prefer it over the yahoo groups too. I don't have to worry about getting behind with too much email in my inbox. I can choose to either come here and read what I find of interest or if I am too busy, I don't. No worries and no mass deleting.


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> I too agree, coffee and KP starts my day off with a smile (and often an outright big laugh) and everyone here knows not to disturb Gran till she's finished (mostly they bug to see the pics LOL). Since joining I have learned more about knitting than I have in the last 50 years. A BIG THANK YOU to everyone out there for making my day every day. I too have started to save the patterns in files instead of printing and filing in binders that now fill several boxes. My grandson says that I will have to have the boxes shipped to the great beyond where I will have infinity to create LOL. Thanks to all out there who are so helpful and willing to shre their expertise. I no lnger feel so alone in my little corner of the world. Nrah


Okay so where is everyone getting all these patterns from?


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Everywhere!! From friends made here or other groups. Free and pay sites on line. If you go to the top of this page and click on the work search then type links for patterns I'm sure you'll find something. Or if your looking for some like lets say SOCKS there's links for that to. If you can't find it here go to http://www.youtube.com/ for sure you'll find something on knitting there. HAPPY Knitting!


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> Christi said:
> 
> 
> > One of these days one of us may end up on "Hoarders" while the rest of us will have to join a local KA.......Knitter's Anomynus. I wonder what the 10-step program will include?
> ...


LOL, I am starting to get better at step one but then after a few finishes I figure hey I am doing great at this I can start more then more becomes more then before I know it ; oooops I am in trouble again.


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> My daughter used to tell me that if I didn't use up all my stash before I died, she'd haunt ME - the universe took care of that when my home was destroyed by fire. Now I'm fighting my addiction again, trying reeeeely hard to just buy enough for one project at a time, but there are so many good sales everywhere...and patterns? OMG there are so many lovely patterns out there, and I love 'em all - toys, garments, afghans, you name it - and I always have 4 or 5 going at once. I'm looking forward to retirement so I don't have to go to work and take time away from knitting and crocheting! What, me an addict? Nahhhh.....


let me just feed your addiction and everyone else even more..... http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/catalog.htm If you have never been to this site, you may want to move the whole coffee pot next to your monitor because you will be there a LOOOONG time, lol.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Lets come up with an easer first step.We all are going to have trouble with that one. Wouldn't it be easer to color code your yarn for faster shopping for more yarn?
You know for the colors you don't have? I can do that.

I'm going to that site. I just moved everything to the bathroom. Computer coffee pot, cooler. Anyone know If I for got anything?


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I find myself spending so much time here that I spend less time knitting. I also spend less time on FB, where I learn what family and friends are up to, so many are all over the country.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey everyone- On Friday I went to a sock workshop at LionBrand Studio in Manhattan NYC and I won a raffle. It has been such a long time that I won something, I can't even recall when,maybe when I was a teen and I won tickets to see Barbara Streisand at the Forest Hills Tennis Stadium in Queens. Anyway, I won a bag with a skein of 100 grms of sock yarn , a 40 in. needle to do magic loop socks, one pattern which I can't use because it's for men on dpns,some sewing needles for Kitchener, stitch holders, and stitch markers.I traded the skein for an all teal because it was a striped color with green and blue. I prefer teal.
Just thought I'd tell y'all. It was a very hot Friday and I am glad I went. It was very informative because they did crocheting socks and knitting- dpns & magic loop


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> I think that was a good idea. That way she had her dog was always with her. We have our animals cremated with their ashes in a decorative box to remember them by. I heard it takes a lot of dog hair to have it spun into yarn. Anyway, I'm trying to save the hair from my daughter's dog when she brushes her. This will take awhile.


You have me thinking on this too. As you can see from my photo, my little guy is a solid white Pekingese and his fur is long and very, very soft like rabbit fur. I have to clip his hair off every spring for him to keep it from matting. Now I know to save it.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Reanna40 I think you forgot your credit card for ordering more yarn online. LOL!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure where in North County you live in San Diego but there are 3 yarn stores I'm familiar with:

Black Sheep -- Encinitas
Common Threads -- Encinitas
Yarning for You -- San Marcos

They are all worth a trip to their store.

Barbara in Escondido.



Trouble said:


> Sasafrasi-
> 
> Thanks for the new web site. Of course, I had to check it out first thing. I'm going to Needleworks for my first visit on Friday and will try and go to Two Sisters also as I will be in the same general area. I live up in the North County and unfortunately there are only a Michaels and Joann Fabrics near me. But heh that is what the internet and a credit card are for right? Again, thanks for the new site.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

This is worth looking at if you want to dye anything--including your dog hair. Clear instructions, full range of colors, cheap ingredients, and she says with this method the dying is color fast. The general site is worth looking at too.

http://lusciousgracious.com/koolaid.htm


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Bonmouse65,

I just love the picture of the mouse and the needles and yarn...

Janine


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Penalope, it can be difficult to find responses to questions one has asked, and I would suggest you "Create a New Topic" at the top of the screen. I am also going to post this to you in a Private Message so you will see this. BarbaraSD



penalope said:


> In stitches said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Renee,

Lucky you!!! I'm glad you won all that stuff.
We don't have places like this Montreal.

Hummm, I might move...

Janine :lol:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Time to get your own computer.



TerryLynn said:


> Hi all, I have this site at my work desk, trying to put on computer at home. If only husband would share computer time. He plays X-box video games.


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi again
How many stitches did you cast on for your scarf? I only put 24 on and then knit for only 20 inches. I like them because they are not heavy. I hate things around my neck that are heavy. Depending on the look that you are going for. Mine are too loose to block. But they wash up great and with the loose knit can get snagged but they stretch and pull the snags right back in. As I said before I us tassels on the ends. You might be able to only gather a few stitches together and have it look more like a fringe. Just a thought


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

If a TV crew shows up at my door, I'm not letting them in!



Afiya said:


> Christi - I know there are shows in both the US and the UK about people who 'hoard', I'm waiting for the day we knitters are exposed and soon to be televised :lol:


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Your Shitzo, 

Looks like my Shitzo. Except my Chelsea, has more brown patches. Please join my crusade to clean up how people say the name. My daughter in law says it should be pronounced 
Sheet Teh Zoo all run together. She is Japanese and why my son stays in Japan. I hope the more that pronounce it properly will win. As I have said before They are too cute for the other pronounciation. Thanks Oh and welcome, we have a lot of fun here and I have only been here for about 2 weeks.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> If a TV crew shows up at my door, I'm not letting them in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I do have Facebook, and use it every day. Now I am on KP more and Facebook less and less. I am so happy I found this Forum. I enjoy the caring and sharing that everybody is involved in. I can even look at the forum on my Andriod....Yes


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> what is your favorite coffee? The prices are so high. I used to buy
> the large can of Folger's Gourmet, but now I have switched to
> Dunkin Donuts coffee.


I love a coffee substitute called Caro, it is made from Barley and Rye.I buy it at my local health shop. Cheaper and better for my health. :lol:


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

I am beginning to think that this site is a haven for members who's life blood is coffee, and of course knitting.....hee hee


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

In stitches said:


> I am beginning to think that this site is a haven for members who's life blood is coffee, and of course knitting.....hee hee


Are there other sorts of people?
:roll:

Yes. It's like window open or closed at night, cat or dog... They tend to get married to each other....

Have you noticed the Brits of whom there are many in this forum have stayed out of this particular conversation? I think I posted a thread that said "What is your cuppa?" or I meant to. There was no response. Is this issue important enough to divide us?


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

No the coffee thing is funny. You should see the line up all day long in the drive through of our local Tim Hortons. It is always there.............. We are all addicted to something, why not coffee. My downfall is chocolate as is many others. NO wait, my first addiction is knitting. That is for sure, the chocolate only resurfaces every so often , knitting is a daily thing..........I don't think there is much hope for we knitters.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I went cold turkey on knitting for ten years. But I deserve no credit for that. Various medical problems interfered. You should see me now! It and the forum here have replaced solitaire, reading and sleep. I used to be a chocoholic. When our kids got together in groups of 3 or 4 of varying ages, they confessed to each other and to me that they had separately discovered my stash so that I had been overestimating the amount I had been eating. I wanted the tee shirt that said, "Chocoholic. If found unconscious, administer chocolate."
As a diabetic I gradually reduced chocolate intake. But I hid candy around the house. When they came out with those little single pieces of chocolate that was my salvation. I could get just one and have no more around to tempt me. I am proud to say I can now look chocolate in the face and say "You are not food." But I have my lapses. Someone put a Mound bar beside me at the computer the other day and I inhaled it. He said, "Hey. that was for sharing! I thought you would just take a little piece" "But you gave it to me for my brother's birthday."


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

I am back in on the knitting addiction too. all weekend hubby wanted me to play with him in a live online computer game which was my addiction for a few years until I got back to crochet and knitting. Well knitting has made such a big come back with me that while he was on one computer in the back of the house and I was on another in the front of the house.... we were in a building killing monster and I found this nice cozy room with a sofa in it, while he ran off to keep killing monsters.... I placed my character on that sofa, shrunk the game down, pulled KP up on the web and grabbed my knitting and sat here reading and knitting while he was off doing his thing. I totally forgot I was even in that game until he walked in here and caught me sitting here reading and knitting. LOL!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I have and use my "floppy" disk at home and at work. Can't put patterns on them but great for saving recipes. I like them because it is easy to add other documents to the floppy and I don't think you can with CDs or DVDs? Have to reburn everything all over again? Not sure about that.


----------



## Sunsea (Jul 10, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I have and use my "floppy" disk at home and at work. Can't put patterns on them but great for saving recipes. I like them because it is easy to add other documents to the floppy and I don't think you can with CDs or DVDs? Have to reburn everything all over again? Not sure about that.
> 
> No, that is not correct. You can keep adding more to the writable CD-ROM. The only ones that you cannot add to have been set to be a closed session specifically to prevent adding more to it. However, having said that, I have had those buggers get damaged over the years and lost so many family photos. I am going to get a few of those jump drives that you plug into the usb port and start writing to those. It will be very easy to transfer from one pc to a laptop etc that way. in the meantime, I have partitions on my hard drive that divides it form one huge drive into multiple drives. I learned some years back that this was better in the long run. I put the stuff I really want to keep over on the partitions and then if the main "c" partition needs to be repaired/reformatted etc in an emergency it does not effect the other partitions and I do not loose all my data, photos, patterns. etc.


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am a diabetic too. I fought the sweet thing, but now I have many alternative recipies that contain Splenda. Recipies like cheese cake, Boston cream pudding with graham waffer spinkles, Strawberries on Boston pudding and again use Splenda, of course there is Jello, I make Broken Glass cake with that. I also make a oven rice pudding with raisins in the colder months. Just takes experimenting. I should'nt talk though.
I just got a package of OREOs for my chocolate fix. Only take a couple and the chocolate craving is happy.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

hi- I am diabetic & allergic to Splenda. I spoke to a chemist who said it's made in the lab with sugar and made with 1% chlorine or chlorox & 1% arsenic. That's the reason it gives me diarrehea. My wousin's friend's wife had some cookies with Splenda and was tuck in the bathroom for almost 20 hours. , thought they'd have to take her to the hospital. I called Hershey Inc. to ask because their sugar free chocolate has Splenda. They told me that 10% of the population is allergic to it. It has taken them 25 years to develop sugar free chocolate. They are working on the Splenda thing.
Evey time I shop, I have to look for labels without Malitol, sucralose, splenda, or any sugar free with some of the alcohol derivitives like Malitol. I have to be careful with Dannon and Bryers. They use both aspartemane and Spllenda together.
Renee


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Janina said:


> Bonmouse65,
> 
> I just love the picture of the mouse and the needles and yarn...
> 
> Janine


Thank you Janina! I seem to have a mouse theme that runs through my life...


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

bonmouse65, its adorable. reminds me of the Beatrice Potter
books for children.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you tried this: http://www.wheylow.com/ You'd have to check the ingredients, but it's supposedly a healthy sugar sub for diabetics. Just a thought.



renee greenberg said:


> hi- I am diabetic & allergic to Splenda. I spoke to a chemist who said it's made in the lab with sugar and made with 1% chlorine or chlorox & 1% arsenic. That's the reason it gives me diarrehea. My wousin's friend's wife had some cookies with Splenda and was tuck in the bathroom for almost 20 hours. , thought they'd have to take her to the hospital. I called Hershey Inc. to ask because their sugar free chocolate has Splenda. They told me that 10% of the population is allergic to it. It has taken them 25 years to develop sugar free chocolate. They are working on the Splenda thing.
> Evey time I shop, I have to look for labels without Malitol, sucralose, splenda, or any sugar free with some of the alcohol derivitives like Malitol. I have to be careful with Dannon and Bryers. They use both aspartemane and Spllenda together.
> Renee


----------



## jeanstrout (Jul 4, 2011)

Dear Penalope 
Yep, you can do it 
I have a new and blessed interest. I look forward to meeting new people in my community. I wil be visiting shut-ins that are not able to come to services at the church I attend. I will be knitting today Blessed


----------



## In stitches (Jul 25, 2011)

All the other surgar subsitutes give me heart burn. Do you take Metformin with your insulin? That is what irritates my system.
I am suppose to take 4 a day, but I have widdeled it down to 2 using 1/2 every time. Works better but never sure.......I am busy reducing my insulin down now. So much fun...........


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> About 6 months ago, I decided to dig out my knitting needles and crochet hooks and start paring down 35 years of yarns collected in my stash. Unfortunately, a month or so later, I joined this forum. You all are so creative and have posted so many wonderful tips, patterns, pictures, and websites that instead of my stash decreasing, I'm filling my hard drive with saved patterns that require new yarn purchases, and I have splurged and bought myself the SET (no, not just one circular but the WHOLE SET) of harmony needles. Seriously, I enjoy is forum so much, that it's the way I begin each morning. I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to share your projects and expertise with all the rest of us. I feel like I personally know many of you because I spend time with you every day!


I know what you mean! My sister got me interested in getting back to knitting and she started telling me about all these different websites. I'm not very experienced or advanced in knitting but feel like I can follow directions. I now have a thumb drive that I carry with me everywhere. If I get online and find a pattern (usually free patterns) I download it for future use. If I started today making each item on my thumb drive I'd be too old to see before I got half way through!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Someone asked what our favourite coffee was. Well like many people in UK I much prefer my tea. It has to be Yorkshire tea, which is lovely and strong. I dunk the teabag in a mug, squish it a bit, then remove it and add a dash of milk. I've just come back from a cruise and the tea they served was like dishwater. Next time I go on holiday I'm taking my own teabags.


----------



## linda allison (May 4, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


 :mrgreen: I'm so new to knitting, I have to work at reading patterns and such, but starting here every morning fires me up to try new stuff. I have a ton of saved patterns as well, but so far I've kept my new yarn purchases to a min. I did buy a complete set of crochet needled however..  they don't take up much space.
Looking forward to photos! And I do have a facebook page, but I never use it. Never.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Shhh don't tell anyone..It's way over... 



bonmouse65 said:


> Reanna40 I think you forgot your credit card for ordering more yarn online. LOL!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

No, that is not correct. You can keep adding more to the writable CD-ROM. I have had those buggers get damaged over the years and lost so many family photos. 
I am going to get a few of those jump drives that you plug into the usb port and start writing to those. It will be very easy to transfer from one pc to a laptop etc that way. etc.[/quote]

You are correct about the 'jump drives'..... they are GREAT & can hold a ton of info....
School starts here on August 10th so they've had lots of 'back to school' sales & 'Staples' (an Office supply store) had the 4gb jump drives on a sale price @ $4.99 each.... so I bought a few of them..... I had 497 Knitting files & photos in my Document file & I moved all of them onto the Jump drive & they only used up 1.1 gb of space..... Believe me, that is a lot of Info - and there is a lot of space to add many, many more.
AND You're correct in that I can read and use these files & photos on any computer......
They're really a lifesaver......
CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida.....


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> No, that is not correct. You can keep adding more to the writable CD-ROM. I have had those buggers get damaged over the years and lost so many family photos.
> I am going to get a few of those jump drives that you plug into the usb port and start writing to those. It will be very easy to transfer from one pc to a laptop etc that way. etc.


You are correct about the 'jump drives'..... they are GREAT & can hold a ton of info....
School starts here on August 10th so they've had lots of 'back to school' sales & 'Staples' (an Office supply store) had the 4gb jump drives on a sale price @ $4.99 each.... so I bought a few of them..... I had 497 Knitting files & photos in my Document file & I moved all of them onto the Jump drive & they only used up 1.1 gb of space..... Believe me, that is a lot of Info - and there is a lot of space to add many, many more.
AND You're correct in that I can read and use these files & photos on any computer......
They're really a lifesaver......
CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida.....[/quote]

You are so right CBCarol. I remember when I had volumes of printed out patterns in books on my book shelf. I have since transferred them all to a memory stick which is probably the same as a jump drive and I have everything on one tiny little drive that you can carry with you anywhere. It's great and frees up a lot of space on your bookshelf. I have done the same with my recipe files. Enjoy!


----------



## SandyO (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL LOL.. For the 12-step program:
First step: Put the needles down and back away....

I always check this site first along with my morning cuppa. Don Francisco's Kona Blend is the best... Pricey, but worth it.

KP Administrators: This is the BEST knitting site!!!!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

hi- I never heard of Wheylow. I don't add sugar or Sweet & Low to anything. The problem is when I buy yoghurt they put Splenda in it. So I have to find yoghurt with aspartemene. Sometimes my blueberries are very bitter and I have to add a drop of sweet & low, like half a package. I sometimes cheat & add a 1/4 of a package of real sugar. I take meteformin 500mgs (2) twice a day and one jenuvia in the morning. If I eat less, especially carbs, my A1c is lower. I finally got it down to 6.8 I do have regular ice cream and some chocolate once a day, but not too much. I need the chocolate to keep my glucose about 120 - 130 or I can't be alert/ function. Especially if I am driving. Diabetes make me very tired.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

So are all jump-drives created equally? Just go with whatever is the cheapest?

One thing I heard about CDs and DVDs is every few years you need to transfer the information from an old disk onto a new one. Those disks were advertised as indistructible but they aren't.



CBCAROL said:


> No, that is not correct. You can keep adding more to the writable CD-ROM. I have had those buggers get damaged over the years and lost so many family photos.
> I am going to get a few of those jump drives that you plug into the usb port and start writing to those. It will be very easy to transfer from one pc to a laptop etc that way. etc.


You are correct about the 'jump drives'..... they are GREAT & can hold a ton of info....
School starts here on August 10th so they've had lots of 'back to school' sales & 'Staples' (an Office supply store) had the 4gb jump drives on a sale price @ $4.99 each.... so I bought a few of them..... I had 497 Knitting files & photos in my Document file & I moved all of them onto the Jump drive & they only used up 1.1 gb of space..... Believe me, that is a lot of Info - and there is a lot of space to add many, many more.
AND You're correct in that I can read and use these files & photos on any computer......
They're really a lifesaver......
CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida.....[/quote]


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

jeanstrout said:


> Dear Penalope
> Yep, you can do it
> I have a new and blessed interest. I look forward to meeting new people in my community. I wil be visiting shut-ins that are not able to come to services at the church I attend. I will be knitting today Blessed


Thank you so much for your encouragement, Jeanstrout . . . this is an awesome site for a newby like me. I have taught myself to knit - but do I ever have a lot to learn. I think confidence is key and friends! You all help so much!
Penalope


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Someone asked what our favourite coffee was. Well like many people in UK I much prefer my tea. It has to be Yorkshire tea, which is lovely and strong. I dunk the teabag in a mug, squish it a bit, then remove it and add a dash of milk. I've just come back from a cruise and the tea they served was like dishwater. Next time I go on holiday I'm taking my own teabags.


I really know what you mean, I don't like American tea at all. I have to say I am very spoiled by my mother, she lives in Scotland and sends me Tetley tea. I have my boyfriend hooked and there's a sweet elderly lady who is a friend of his, she used to travel to Canada to get her tea, she now gets it from me because mum sends what seems like a ton at a time.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

scotslassI really know what you mean said:


> Scotslass, we have Tetley in the U.S. is it different than what you get in Scotland or Canada?


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> scotslassI really know what you mean said:
> 
> 
> > Scotslass, we have Tetley in the U.S. is it different than what you get in Scotland or Canada?
> ...


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

American tea usually consists of a bag of Lipton's dunked in a cup of moderately warm water (at least in restaurants). 

I never order tea in the US when I'm out, it's uniformly awful, even in good restraunts. At home, I make it my way--which generally involves Lapsang Souchong. My mother used to say it smelled like old inner tubes, but I like it.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Just Google British Tea and I think you could find what you want. It's more fun to depend on getting it from abroad or relatives. I wish I had my mum to send me too much stuff. I liked the site jolly good grub and a nice image of a teapot with the flag on it--which I did not succeed in copying to place here.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's another only buy as needed gal! Too little storage space and I think I'd be overwhelmed. And, while I'm "on" Facebook, I really don't check it much--about every other month or so. To me, it's boring, but, open this forum and I'm hooked! Or should that be needled? <g>


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> hi- I never heard of Wheylow. I don't add sugar or Sweet & Low to anything. The problem is when I buy yoghurt they put Splenda in it. So I have to find yoghurt with aspartemene. Sometimes my blueberries are very bitter and I have to add a drop of sweet & low, like half a package. I sometimes cheat & add a 1/4 of a package of real sugar. I take meteformin 500mgs (2) twice a day and one jenuvia in the morning. If I eat less, especially carbs, my A1c is lower. I finally got it down to 6.8 I do have regular ice cream and some chocolate once a day, but not too much. I need the chocolate to keep my glucose about 120 - 130 or I can't be alert/ function. Especially if I am driving. Diabetes make me very tired.


Renee,
My Husband and I are both Diabetics and we have found that for Ice Cream.... If we eat the "No Sugar Added" instead of the lite or sugar-free that our glucose readings are better & also we do not have the other problems that splenda, etc give you physically..... Try them..... The best brand that we found is "Blue Bunny" and Walmart carries several flavors (6 or 7).


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a friend going to the UK this fall and I'll ask her to bring me back some tea. Any recommendations?



Chava said:


> Just Google British Tea and I think you could find what you want. It's more fun to depend on getting it from abroad or relatives. I wish I had my mum to send me too much stuff. I liked the site jolly good grub and a nice image of a teapot with the flag on it--which I did not succeed in copying to place here.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


Sweetnessprecious - I agree with you. I don't do facebook either - this is my addition! People here are so nice and knowledgeable it's a pleasure to come here.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> The only reason I'm not a "yarn ho" is because I can't afford to be. So before I get all uppity, judging those of you who can't stop buying yarn you'll never live long enough to use, I need to admit that it's only circumstances that keep me from joining your ranks.
> 
> By the way, I too begin my day with KP. I just got on here and already there are 12 pages on this subject alone! (I've been cringing at what so many of you are saying about downloading so many patterns....I feel slightly responsible--but do I get credit for only posting one in the past few days? Huh?)[/qu
> 
> ...


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 31, 2011)

I am a new user to this site and I enjoy the fellowship of needlers. And the patterns are irresistible. I am camping and there's always room for another page or two in the knitting file. Life is so good.

Sojourner


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't get online till late night most times. I have a provider that comes in so I am around her to see that she is doing what I want done. I don't stand over her, but I am in the next room knitting. Some days when she mops I have to come into my bedroom. That is where my computer is. I get on it and have said to her when you are done moping and the floors are dry let me know. Well so far she don't. I have come out and she is sitting there reading and today I asked her why she didn't let me know. She said you were busy on the computer. I had told her before that I am on the computer waiting for her to finish and to let me know. I had a real good talk with her today and maybe she will not do that again. lol Like I said I get on the computer at night just before I go to bed. I get the forum everyday and I save them up. As I go thru them I put them into a folder so I can look back on them. I now have three of the forum emails in my inbox. This one is one of them. I got done and I was getting sleepie and thought I'd get on the computer so here I am. I get other suff about knitting. I don't do crochet and just learned a bit of it. I have tried to do it and it just don't come to me on how to do it. I have no problem with knitting only now I have gotten so old that I make most mistakes than I use to do. It gets to me that I make them. I have froged out so many times on one project that I was going to throw it across the room. I didn't, I went back to it the next day. I finnally finished it and posted it and everyone liked it. They were asking me for the pattern.lol Now I am knitting a baby blanket a smiple one, but this also I am making mistakes. I think it is cause I only now I one good eye. I use to knit sweaters for my seven kids, and the grandchildren till I got to quilting and it turned into a business. I hand quilted tops for people. I made good at it. Than I had my stroke and later a 3 way by-pass so I had to stop that. I also have diabetes and that put my hands where I didn't feel the needle anymore. They are different than the knitting needles. I will stay trying to knit for that is the only thing I have to do besides being on my computer. I love the forum and all the great friendly people on here. There is so many nice people and very helpful. I never saw a site like this one, with so many caring people. I will end this now. Hope I didn't bore anyone. God Bless all of you. Carolynjune3


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes many many thanks from Shand as well, KP goes on with my first cup of coffee, and stays on most of the dayGod Bless hugs Shand


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> I am a new user to this site and I enjoy the fellowship of needlers. And the patterns are irresistible. I am camping and there's always room for another page or two in the knitting file. Life is so good.
> 
> Sojourner


Hi Sojourner! I am a new knitter and new to this great site, as well. Is there a special way to see all the patterns you mentioned??? Knitting while camping sounds dreamy. You can email me, if you want to. 
Penalope ([email protected])


----------



## Horsebroad (Feb 20, 2011)

For the short amount of time I've been on this site, I already love it!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Watch out!! That "short amount of time" will extend to hours and your won't know where the time went. :lol:


----------



## Horsebroad (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm afraid that's already happening!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Didn't take long, did it? LOL


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

BarbarsSD, there is a British shop on La Mesa Boulevard in La Mesa and they have a lot of teas, marmalades, crackers, lemon curd and many thing British. The owners are British as evidenced by their accent. They are very helpful. It was an old gas station and every bit of it is packed full of treasures....mlk


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I have a friend going to the UK this fall and I'll ask her to bring me back some tea. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Tetley, have her bring you small box of different ones, you can do a taste test


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Im a coffee drinker myself, but hubby swears by P.G. tips, he wont drink anything else at home hugs Shand


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I like PG Tips too, but I get whats given lol ... so Tetley it is


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Carolynjune3: 

You didn't bore us one bit! 

My grandmother used to quilt and make tops for people until she said her hands got so shaky she didn't feel like she could do it anymore. I wish she had the internet back then to keep in touch. 

This is a great site--everyone is so helpful and friendly. Lots of us make mistakes also and we just frog away and keep on going. 

Come on over here whenever you please and keep knitting away!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I live in Escondido so don't get out that way much. Traffic has gotten so bad and the price of gas ... well you know how much that is, but I'm going to write down this information and save it. Maybe if I call they'll mail me some recommended teas. Postage has to be cheaper than gas.



toichingal said:


> BarbarsSD, there is a British shop on La Mesa Boulevard in La Mesa and they have a lot of teas, marmalades, crackers, lemon curd and many thing British. The owners are British as evidenced by their accent. They are very helpful. It was an old gas station and every bit of it is packed full of treasures....mlk


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

scotslass said:


> [I love Tetley, have her bring you small box of different ones, you can do a taste test


Great idea. I'll be sure to ask her.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol...I start my day this way also, a good cup of coffee and KP, I'm learning so much. The problem is, I just leave the tab open while I work and just keep checking in during the day, and evening.
> Happy knit/crocheting everbody.


Precious little sweater you've got there Paledra65.


----------



## Horsebroad (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I like it here - especially with you around!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Google British Tea or British Tea Rooms+Escondido and see if anything comes up. I know that there is a tea room in San Clemente on the street to the pier. Maybe some in Vista or Carlsbad, worth a query.

toichingal


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

You bet I will! And I'm thinking there might be a small British store in Solana Beach off of Rancho Santa Fe Road. I'll have to check that out.



toichingal said:


> Google British Tea or British Tea Rooms+Escondido and see if anything comes up. I know that there is a tea room in San Clemente on the street to the pier. Maybe some in Vista or Carlsbad, worth a query.
> 
> toichingal


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

Yesterday Iasked my son to call me when had time.I wanted to know about helmet liners.Iasked him if he remembered what my hobby was, he said no Ileft home about 10 years ago,what is it the internet. my husband sitting next to me cracked up laughing.He said everytime he comes over you are on the computer,Back to work today knitting.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I start my day off KP too. My family says this is my "Facebook" addiction. I don't have facebook but I do enjoy reading this site and learn from here and I don't think people on Facebook learn anything but gossip. My hard drive has more saved patterns than I probably will finish in my lifetime. But I can't turn away the ones I think I will someday need.


me too and I have gained some very good friends and love you all dearly. I am working on so many WIPs (Works In Progress)I need to finish a lot of them before I start a new project. I have 1) an afghan that is called Heavenly hearts afghan 2)3 knitted prayer shawls using homespun yarn by Lion brand 3) a crocheted shell stitch afghan that I started 5 years ago and still haven't finished (colors are Purple, Pink and white.) 4) a white baby blanket called Jack's giraffe 5) a soft sage afghan knitted in strips sampler afghan of 63 different patterns
6) a knitted wrap in color of beige and sparkle red. 7)dish cloths....knitted in the dishcloth pattern. Whew, I am tired just typing the list up. Try to stay cool. and have a great Wednesday all. Many hugs!
Arleney1008  :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

here it is ... 6:06am and I begin MY days here as well. many thanks to you all for sharing your expertise. this site is a true adventure in my world!!! i wish you ALL a very beautiful day .....


----------



## begining knitting (Jul 22, 2011)

Dear All,
here in sunny England it is 11:12. I have been to the gym and showered and I am just getting a cup of tea whilst knitting some more of ths sock with the regia wool. I really enjoy these self patterning wools as it is impossible to predict how they will turn out. Have a lovely day
regards
Beginning knitting


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Good sunny Wednesday morning in southern California. Expected high today in Escondido is 88 with 65% humidity. It is the dang humidity that gets me down. My 16 lb. cat Callie (affectionately called "The Mouth")) awoke me up complaining she was hungry. Plus to be honest, my aching back didn't want me sleeping any longer either. 

Going to work on a few small projects I have started. Last week for her birthday I knitted my sister a washrag to go with some wonderful rose smelling soap and she "loved" the washrag. She ask if I would make her DH one too only larger. I'm so pleased because I have a lot of Sugar 'n Cream yarn to use up and there are only so many people who I can give potholders to. I'm going to have to knit myself one of these bath rags just to see what they are like.

Have a blessed day. Barbara


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Good sunny Wednesday morning in southern California. Expected high today in Escondido is 88 with 65% humidity. It is the dang humidity that gets me down. My 16 lb. cat Callie (affectionately called "The Mouth")) awoke me up complaining she was hungry. Plus to be honest, my aching back didn't want me sleeping any longer either.
> 
> Going to work on a few small projects I have started. Last week for her birthday I knitted my sister a washrag to go with some wonderful rose smelling soap and she "loved" the washrag. She ask if I would make her DH one too only larger. I'm so pleased because I have a lot of Sugar 'n Cream yarn to
> use up and there are only so many people who I can give potholders to. I'm going to have to knit myself one of these bath rags just to see what they are like.
> ...


Hi Barbara,
I've knitted a few dish cloths lately that I like to use & will try to put together a little Christmas assortment for different friends. (maybe 3 to a box - in their kitchen colors - with a little bottle of dish detergent. I have a fantastic "recipe" for dish deterg that uses a product called LemiShine. We have outrageously HARD water here in Santa Barbara.) 
Can you write back what pattern you used for the washrags?
Very best regards, 
Penalope


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Penalope, I just use the super simple, popular "Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth." I really like using this pattern for potholders by doubling up on the cotton yarn and using size 8 needle. The only difference I make for the potholders is instead of doing a yarn over for increasing I knit in front/back of second stitch.

Pasadena is a beautiful town. The city the whole world visits on January 1. Every year I say I'm going to visit the floats after the parade and have yet to do it. Should have done it years ago because now it is probably impossibly crowded. Barbara



penalope said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Good sunny Wednesday morning in southern California. Expected high today in Escondido is 88 with 65% humidity. It is the dang humidity that gets me down. My 16 lb. cat Callie (affectionately called "The Mouth")) awoke me up complaining she was hungry. Plus to be honest, my aching back didn't want me sleeping any longer either.
> ...


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

You are so right Carlyta, Since I found this forum it been the first thing I look at when getting on the computer. I ususlly come in here to rest from knitting and other stuff all day. I come in and there is emails from the forum and other people. The forum is first lol I intend on looking at it for a short while and than go an play some games. llol I do get to play a game, but just once and than on to bed. I don't care I will still look at my forum emails. I enjoy everyone on here. They are so friendly and so very helpfull, I never seen a site like this before with such nice people. You girls and fellows that are new. Your very welcome and don't be scared to ask any ANY question non are dumb, you need an answer to cont. your work there are people here willing to help you. Have a wonderful time knitting and I do hope to see your work. A friend also a kniter. Carolynjune3


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

well you sure hit the nail on the head about this site. I've never enjoyed a site as much. I love all the people we meet, all the great advice, I just can't say enough about it. I tell everybody how wonderful it is.. Meahwhile,,, everybody have a great day and make something pretty.... see ya


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, Carolyn--I'm working on putting pics together of my work and will post them soon. It rained here yesterday!!--a little cooler today. :lol:


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been on other knitting and crochet forums, but this is the best one ever. Everyone is so nice and good about showing their work. I haven't personally shown anything, as I've never taken pictures of my work, but I may have to start and share my "stuff" too. Not very often fancy things, but I love them anyway. I don't think I could stand it if I couldn't check the forum every day!!


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

This is my second post. have been reading the newsletters for a few months...feeling kind of odd that I start my day with coffee and KP...after reading 15/37 pages of posts I came to the conclusion I am not alone and needed to register to "join the crowd" ... had quite a good laugh at some of them. thanks to everyone who contributes to all the topics on this forum. I am thoroughly enjoying it and have learned alot.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

rhbarry--I'm also a newbie but this group is a fun one! Pop in often, join in and find new friends!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

rhbarry said:


> This is my second post. have been reading the newsletters for a few months...feeling kind of odd that I start my day with coffee and KP...after reading 15/37 pages of posts I came to the conclusion I am not alone and needed to register to "join the crowd" ... had quite a good laugh at some of them. thanks to everyone who contributes to all the topics on this forum. I am thoroughly enjoying it and have learned alot.


Really, just think of having coffee and looking at KP with thousands of people at the same time every morning. It really starts my day off in a great way. I live alone and the thought of doing something "collectively" puts a smile on my face.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

And it is a nice place to check in before going to bed.


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

You are so right there about checking in before going to bed lol Shula, I come on here at night after a day of knitting and looking over my provders shoulder. lol I don't know how to spell the right word so I used that term. She likes me to tell her what I want done and than she will have questions to ask me. I rather not knit when she is here. I have to do a lot of coundting and different stitches so I really have to keep track. I also love this forum. I use to come on in the moring but than Judy was coming in the afternoon. To you new members I welcome you here. We are all friendly and there are those who is very helpful when you are having a problem with knitting. I must go now more emails to go thru before bedtime. Good night everyone Have a wonderful to-marrow. God Bless you all.
Carolynjune3


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Good sunny Wednesday morning in southern California. Expected high today in Escondido is 88 with 65% humidity. It is the dang humidity that gets me down. My 16 lb. cat Callie (affectionately called "The Mouth")) awoke me up complaining she was hungry. Plus to be honest, my aching back didn't want me sleeping any longer either.
> 
> Going to work on a few small projects I have started. Last week for her birthday I knitted my sister a washrag to go with some wonderful rose smelling soap and she "loved" the washrag. She ask if I would make her DH one too only larger. I'm so pleased because I have a lot of Sugar 'n Cream yarn to
> use up and there are only so many people who I can give potholders to. I'm going to have to knit myself one of these bath rags just to see what they are like.
> ...


Hi Barbara, 
What does DH mean?

Thanks, 
Penalope


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Barbara, 
What does DH mean?

Thanks, 
Penalope[/quote]

Dear (designated) Husband


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

My daughter-in-law has asked me to make her a pea-pod for the new baby due to arrive in November. She told me what she wants and sent me the picture. Of course I will knit it, but it requires size circular 19 needles. That is going to like knitting with broomsticks - Ha, ha.
As usual nice to chat with you.
L., Shula


----------



## karenknits46 (Aug 5, 2011)

grandma26 said:


> Before this site I was not a "yarn ho", my stash consisted of the current project I was working on and when I was half finished with it I bought yarn for my next project.....well that's changed LOL !! (and I love it)!! now I have yarn in every possible space, pattern books piled high and folders on my PC filled with epatterns!! I have 3 sets ...yes SETS of interchangeable circular needles...WHO NEEDS THREE SETS!!!!! I think I need a Yarn AAA of sorts to tame my addiction.......BUT I wouldn't change a thing. I have met lots of wonderful people who inspire me to keep knitting more and more, I love starting my day with KP!


OMG, I think I just read a portend of a future me!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

There are so many of us who are yarn addicted. I just received a package I ordered for the most beautiful skeins of yarns and now I forget what I ordered it for. I know I had a purpose.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

BWAAAA HAAAA HAAAA, shula! That's hysterical and oh so human! I don't get yarn before I start a project. Probably because I have a very limited source of yarn and I have very limited storage space. On the other hand, I've only recently returned to knitting after a VERY long absence. Soooo, who knows-----


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

I too start my day on this forum. I always set my coffee pot to perking, flip on the computer, go brush my teeth, and then get ready to greet each one here. I love this forum and also feel I know alot of you personally. And, like everyone else, my computer has many many patterns saved. My computer guy put another hard drive called "Mass Storage" just for my patterns! I hope I live long enough to do a few of them! LOL


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

I share your pain I received some beautiful silk bamboo mix in the mail this week and I cannot remember what pattern I was thinking of.... Just put me out of my misery....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i must admit, i've been reading alot of posts & looking at pics of the things everyone has made. this is a very nice knitting forum. i do enjoy the monthly secret pal swaps and yes, i too have more yarn than i used to.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, the first thing I do each morning is to read these boards! So much fun!


----------

